# quién es Dios?



## prophet

por favor hablemos del tema con respeto y sin ofensas, cada uno defendera su punto de vista de manera clara y objetiva.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola prophet, 
Bienvenido al Foro!  

maybe it'd be better to translate the thread to English this way wider opinions would be set...I guess.
Well the title is: Who is God?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Dios, para mi -que no tengo una religión específica, pero me van más las ideas judeocristianas- es un ser divino en quien confío plenamente.
Se que hay quien piensa que no existe, y lo respeto. Yo tengo la *necesidad* de creer en un ser que pueda y logre todo lo que como humanos no  podemos.
Respeto la idea de cada quien, los que creen y los que no, porque tienen sus razones para ello y eso es suficiente para mi.
Finalmente todos los dioses de los que hablan todas las religiones se traducen en una misma cosa "AMOR": al otro, a ti mismo.


----------



## VenusEnvy

prophet said:
			
		

> por favor hablemos del tema con respeto y sin ofensas, cada uno defendera su punto de vista de manera clara y objetiva.


In English:
Please, let's talk about the subject with respect and without offending, each one should defend their point of view in a clear and objective manner.


----------



## el alabamiano

Creo en Dios y leo la Biblia pero no voy a la iglesia.  A mí me parece aceptable.


----------



## astronauta

I am an atheist; however I like the Buddhist faith and respect all other faiths.


----------



## Everness

Talking about partypoopers...

"It would be an undoubted advantage if we were to leave God out altogether and admit the purely human origins of all the precepts and regulations of civilization." 

Sigmund Freud -From The Future of an Illusion (1927) -Chapter IV


----------



## ampurdan

With all my repects to everyone, I think that any God, god or track of supernaturalism is a cultural device living in our minds. I'm not sure about we can get along without it, since all our cultures are imbued with it.


----------



## JazzByChas

I believe that I will go along with the Judeo-Christian biblical view of God.  God is a triune being, meaning He has three manifestations: God the Father, God the Son (Jesus Christ) and God the Holy Spirit. He is the originator and creator of all things, including us, whom He made to know personally.  He desires a relationship with us, but our imperfect/sinful nature has precluded that.  Therefore, in order to mend the rift between the Holy/Perfect and imperfect creation, God himself had to pay the price for the sinfulness/imperfectness/self-centeredness of man Himself.  Since sin requires the shedding of blood, He died on the cross for our sins.  He also rose again on the third day that we may have eternal life.


----------



## Maria Juanita

Yo soy agnóstica. Eso significa que admito que existe una providencia o fuerza divina, así como la existencia del bien y del mal, pero me declaro ignorante con respecto a todo lo demás. Llegué a esta conclusión despues de haber sido católica, y haber considerado otros credos religiosos. Me gusta leer sobre religiones, me despierta la misma curiosidad que la literatura y el arte, y hasta simpatizo con creencias como el budismo y el taoísmo, y algunos puntos de la tradición judeo-cristiana, pero no me he adherido a ninguna fé. Podría cambiar de opinión en cualquier momento. -Quizá esta se ve supeditada a mis lecturas, soy fácilmente influenciable- pero llegué a eso después de haber tratado de corazón tener esa fé que muchas personas profesan.

Saludillos


----------



## srsh

Yo pienso que sea cual sea el nombre del dios en el que se crea, la gente necesita creer en algo/alguien. Yo también me considero ignorante en el tema, pero he notado que son numerosas las religiones basadas en el miedo, con argumentos al más puro estilo de "si no haces X cosa, iras a dar directo al infierno", pero hay que aceptar que hay quienes no realizan actos en contra de los demas por ese miedo al castigo divino, y si de por sí actualmente el mundo está lleno de guerras, robos, violaciones, etc aún con la presencia de "amenazas" divinas, no quiero imaginar qué pasaría si la mayoría de la gente no tuviera algo o alguien en qué creer y que le fomente el respeto a los demás. En lo personal yo sí creo en Dios, pero (para bien o para mal) no acostumbro a ir a la iglesia cada domingo, sino cuando siento que lo necesito, para agradecer o pedir por algo/alguien.

El problema es cuando la religión se convierte en fanatismo y precisamente ese mismo fanatismo hace que haya personas que deciden hacerse explotar en un coche bomba dentro de una escuela matando a decenas de niños inocentes.


----------



## santi

I think that God is Love and above all religions he is our creator even if you are an atheist who besides mom and pops do you think created you and why do you think you're here? the reason I don't know there are many religions which to me are an accomodation to each person's beliefs that's why religions existbecause we don't all think the same which is right?which is wrong? that I don't know, but what I am sure of is that God is good and his everlasting grace is always upon us.. Amazing grace, how sweet the sound
                                                  he saved a wreck like me,
                                                  I once was lost, but now I'm found
                                                  was blind but now I see........

to all of us who've made mistakes and know what hell on earth is, God is a savior cuz without'em we might still be doing the same thing.


this is


----------



## Laia

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre Dios y la Madre Naturaleza? (no se vale responder que la Naturaleza es mujer ) Tengo curiosidad por vuestras opiniones...
un besito!


----------



## srsh

Laia said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre Dios y la Madre Naturaleza? (no se vale responder que la Naturaleza es mujer ) Tengo curiosidad por vuestras opiniones...
> un besito!


 
musically speaking I think God is the DJ and mother nature is the dance floor he gave us... (and it seems like we dont know how to dance because we are destroying it!! )


----------



## ampurdan

In this case, God is that kind of DJ who never plays the music you'd like to hear... With the aggravating circumsance that you can't leave the disco without leaving the World... lol

Just kidding, it's just I couldn't help saying it.


----------



## roalcaso

Dios es bueno y el no fomenta las guerras a el no le gusta, que la gente muera, no le gusta que la gente se enferme y otras cosas por el estilo, Dios es bueno, las guerras y otros sindroemes de violencia existen porque el hombre ha tomado la decision de rechazar a Dios y seguirse por sus propias convicciones las cuales lo unico que han cuasdo son estragos, fanatismo y muerte, Jesucristo el Rey proclamo la misericordia y la paz, pero si la gente no acepta el amor de Jesus seguiran habiendo guerras y muerte porque sencillamente el hombre no ha sabido manejar su libertad, porque el hombre fue creado para depender solamente de Dios.
los amo que la luz de Cristo ilumine sus pensamientos.


----------



## Laia

roalcaso said:
			
		

> si la gente no acepta el amor de Jesus seguiran habiendo guerras y muerte porque sencillamente el hombre no ha sabido manejar su libertad, porque el hombre fue creado para depender solamente de Dios.


 
En serio...¿de verdad crees eso? ¿y tienes 22 años?  
No pretendo ofenderte pero... estoy flipando!!


----------



## JazzByChas

Roal:
ver al numero #9

Chas.


			
				roalcaso said:
			
		

> Dios es bueno y el no fomenta las guerras a el no le gusta, que la gente muera, no le gusta que la gente se enferme y otras cosas por el estilo, Dios es bueno, las guerras y otros sindroemes de violencia existen porque el hombre ha tomado la decision de rechazar a Dios y seguirse por sus propias convicciones las cuales lo unico que han cuasdo son estragos, fanatismo y muerte, Jesucristo el Rey proclamo la misericordia y la paz, pero si la gente no acepta el amor de Jesus seguiran habiendo guerras y muerte porque sencillamente el hombre no ha sabido manejar su libertad, porque el hombre fue creado para depender solamente de Dios.
> los amo que la luz de Cristo ilumine sus pensamientos.


----------



## nabi

no entiendo muchas vece cual es la obtinacion de las personas por rechazar a Dios que es la persona que mas nos ama en el mundo, nadie nos ama como el, mucha gente llora y pasa triste y deprimida buscando muchas salidas en la vida, pero nunca se les ha ocurrido llegar a los pies de Jesus, lo unico que piensan son en salidas rapidas y sencillas que lo unico que muestran es lo debil y VULNERABLES QUE SON.no rechazen a alguien que los ama tanto, no rechazen a alguien que lo unico que quiere es tener una realcion abierta y sincera con ustedes.


----------



## nabi

JazzByChas said:
			
		

> I believe that I will go along with the Judeo-Christian biblical view of God.  God is a triune being, meaning He has three manifestations: God the Father, God the Son (Jesus Christ) and God the Holy Spirit. He is the originator and creator of all things, including us, whom He made to know personally.  He desires a relationship with us, but our imperfect/sinful nature has precluded that.  Therefore, in order to mend the rift between the Holy/Perfect and imperfect creation, God himself had to pay the price for the sinfulness/imperfectness/self-centeredness of man Himself.  Since sin requires the shedding of blood, He died on the cross for our sins.  He also rose again on the third day that we may have eternal life.



la gente tiene que convencerse en sus corazones que de que tanto el PADRE,EL HIJO Y EL ESPIRITU SANTO son buenos, denle una oportunidad al Dios verdadero y seguramente no los va decepcionar, eso hace la gente que te ama, NO TE DECEPCIONA.


----------



## Laia

nabi said:
			
		

> no entiendo muchas vece cual es la obtinacion de las personas por rechazar a Dios que es la persona que mas nos ama en el mundo, nadie nos ama como el, mucha gente llora y pasa triste y deprimida buscando muchas salidas en la vida, pero nunca se les ha ocurrido llegar a los pies de Jesus, lo unico que piensan son en salidas rapidas y sencillas que lo unico que muestran es lo debil y VULNERABLES QUE SON.no rechazen a alguien que los ama tanto, no rechazen a alguien que lo unico que quiere es tener una realcion abierta y sincera con ustedes.


 
Varias cosas:
1- Si Dios nos ama tanto... ¿por qué permite que haya sufrimiento en el mundo?
2- Por otro lado... ¿Dios existe? explicámelo, porfavor, dónde le has visto y que te ha dicho.
3- La mejor manera de solucionar un problema no es llorar en una iglesia, sino buscar soluciones factibles y llevarlas a cabo
4- La relación entre Dios y la Iglesia... ¿qué opina Dios de los condones y de la homosexualidad?
Y aquí me paro, porque me estoy poniendo muy nerviosa...


----------



## ampurdan

Laia said:
			
		

> Varias cosas:
> 1- Si Dios nos ama tanto... ¿por qué permite que haya sufrimiento en el mundo?
> 2- Por otro lado... ¿Dios existe? explicámelo, porfavor, dónde le has visto y que te ha dicho.
> 3- La mejor manera de solucionar un problema no es llorar en una iglesia, si no buscar soluciones factibles y llevarlas a cabo
> 4- La relación entre Dios y la Iglesia... ¿qué opina Dios de los condones y de la homosexualidad?
> Y aquí me paro, porque me estoy poniendo muy nerviosa...


 
Ahora voy a hacer de abogado del diablo, aunque en este caso no pueda estar peor empleada la expresión . Lo que diga una iglesia sobre la homosexualidad y los condones no es el tema de discusión del hilo. Hay gays y lesbianas que creen en Dios y, por supuesto, gente que no tiene ningun trauma religioso por usar un condón.


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Ahora voy a hacer de abogado del diablo, aunque en este caso no pueda estar peor empleada la expresión . Lo que diga una iglesia sobre la homosexualidad y los condones no es el tema de discusión del hilo. Hay gays y lesbianas que creen en Dios y, por supuesto, gente que no tiene ningun trauma religioso por usar un condón.


ampurdan, ampurdan... has contestado a la pregunta más fácil... replícame las otras...


----------



## Roi Marphille

Se están dando opiniones desde un punto de vista Cristiano pero los musulmanes y otras religiones del mundo también tienen "Dios". 
Mi humilde aportación es que _"Él"_ _es el mismo_ pero la mayoría de religiones quieren su *exclusividad*. 
Fíjense que hay religiones que llaman "*infieles*" a los que no rezan como ellos. 
Yo hablo con gente de Pakistán diáriamente y ellos acostumbran a referirse a Dios pero no es el Dios cristiano sino el musulmán. Si me dicen que "Dios esté contigo.." etc...no me ofendo aunque se que se refieren a su Dios que _teóricamente_ es diferente al mío, y visto desde el punto de vista cristiano, que es la religión que en teoría tengo yo, ellos son infieles y yo soy infiel para ellos. 
Sólo quería puntualizar ésto y me gustaría saber qué piensan los creyentes cristianos, musulmanes y de otras religiones. 
Estamos viviendo en el mismo mundo. En teoría, y sólo en teoría, hay quienes tienen la razón y hay quienes están engañados por falsas religiones, almenos es eso lo que dicen las religiones no?
Por lo tanto, la misión de ellas es llegar a los que no ha llegado antes y convertir a las personas. 
¿qué pensáis?
estoy realmente curioso al respeto. 

gracias
Roi


----------



## fenixpollo

santi said:
			
		

> even if you are an atheist who besides mom and pops do you think created you and why do you think you're here?


 I don't know "who" created me, if anyone did. If a sentient being created me, I don't know if he/she did it out of love or some other motive. I don't know if this creator loves me or not, if he/she is even aware of my existence. I do not know why I am here, other than just to be here.  All I know is that I'm here and I intend to live this life as best I can. 

_No sé "quién" me creó, si alguien lo hizo. Si un ser sentiente me creó, no sé si él/ella lo hizo por amor o por otro motivo. No sé si ese ente creador me ame o no, o si él/ella acaso sepa que existo. Sólo sé que estoy aquí y pienso vivir esta vida lo mejor que pueda._


			
				nabi said:
			
		

> no entiendo muchas veces cual es la obstinación de las personas por rechazar a Dios que es la persona que más nos ama en el mundo, nadie nos ama como el, mucha gente llora y pasa triste y deprimida buscando muchas salidas en la vida, pero nunca se les ha ocurrido llegar a los pies de Jesus, lo unico que piensan son en salidas rapidas y sencillas que lo unico que muestran es lo debil y VULNERABLES QUE SON...


 If you interpret my attempt to live life as "salidas rápidas y sencillas" (which I interpret to mean "the easy way out"), that's your choice. 

My choice is to reject the view of god that tells me that I am an evil person merely because I exist. I obstinantly refuse to "throw myself at the feet of Jesus" and admit that I am an evil person, in order to be admitted to an afterlife which may or may not come to pass.

_Si interpretas mi intento de vivir mi vida como "salidas rápidas y sencillas" (lo cual traduzco como "la manera fácil e incompleta"), no me molesta. _

_Yo prefiero rechazar la idea de un dios que me dice que soy una persona mala por el simple hecho de existir. Rechazo obstantinamente "llegar a los pies de Jesus" y admitir que soy una persona mala, para poder pasar a una vida después de ésta... la cual puede pasar o no._

I hope I can clear up some of your misunderstanding. _Espero que pueda resolver algunas de sus dudas._ Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

No podemos demostrar científicamente que Dios exista o no exista. Podemos tener todos opiniones. Si existiese, todas las Iglesias tienen un buen argumentario contra tu objeción del sufrimiento en el mundo: que si no puede coaccionar nuestra libertad tanto para hacer el bien como el mal, que si la justicia se hará en el otro mundo, bla, bla, bla.
Lo que yo creo es que Dios, existiendo o no, ha jugado un papel muy importante en todas nuestras culturas y no creo que sea tan fácil librarse de la función que desempeña en nuestra mente colectiva.
Creo que la mayoría de los creyentes estarían de acuerdo contigo en que la mejor manera de solucionar un problema es buscar soluciones factibles y llevarlas a cabo y que eso no les impide acudir a pedir ayuda divina. Los no creyentes adinerados acuden al psicoanálisis para buscar ayuda para solucionar alguno de sus problemas.

EDIT-  Este post es una respuesta al último post de Laia.


----------



## fenixpollo

*For the believer, no proof is necessary.  For the non-believer, no proof is possible.*

-- Vincent Price


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Los no creyentes adinerados acuden al psicoanálisis para buscar ayuda para solucionar alguno de sus problemas.


Almenos al psicoanalista le ves la cara. Te habla de verdad.


----------



## Laia

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> *For the believer, no proof is necessary. For the non-believer, no proof is possible.*
> 
> -- Vincent Price


 
Fenixpollo... genial


----------



## Mei

Hola,

¿Habeis pensado alguna vez cómo hubiera sido la historia si no hubiera habido ninguna religión? ¿habrían cambiado mucho las cosas?

Lo pregunto por curiosidad...

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, el psiconalista muchas veces sólo sirve de "pantalla" o persona al que contar tus problemas. Para este fin, podría ser también un muñeco, un amigo imaginario o, por qué no, un dios (¿imaginario?). Todo está bien mientras la imaginación no te lleve a la senda del fanatismo.


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> ¿Habeis pensado alguna vez cómo hubiera sido la historia si no hubiera habido ninguna religión? ¿habrían cambiado mucho las cosas?
> 
> Lo pregunto por curiosidad...
> 
> Mei


 
No...
Yo lo que suelo pensar es en dentro de unos cientos de años, ¿se hablará de nuestras generaciones como las que rezaban y creían en un dios, así como nosotros hablamos de nuestros antepasados que tenían bailes y cantos para hacer llover, etc.?


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> No...
> Yo lo que suelo pensar es en dentro de unos cientos de años, ¿se hablará de nuestras generaciones como las que rezaban y creían en un dios, así como nosotros hablamos de nuestros antepasados que tenían bailes y cantos para hacer llover, etc.?


 
Ui, me temo que dentro de cien años todavía habrá religiones...


----------



## Metztli

Hi!

I just don't understand how come people keep on considering God and religion as the same thing. 
God, if there's any, is an energy... not the president or the principal of an institution. It's not a "he" it's an entity... so don't refer to God as the dean of a college.
Some cultures consider God a woman. (If you ask me, I believe God is more of a "he" than of a "she" as men are much more favored than women phisiologically talking... but, well, that's just me.)

Have a good one.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Metztli said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I just don't understand how come people keep on considering God and religion as the same thing.
> .


same here my friend. I'm sorry I wrote in Spanish before. 
You got a point and I share it. 
What I meant before in my post is that religions seek for *exclusivity* by all means. As a summary, they deny the other religions as a principle and their mission is to _convert_ more and more people to their true.


----------



## ampurdan

Well, Roi, technically, if you say that all Gods are the same God, you are also claiming exclusivity to your point of view. Not all religions deny the others as Islam and Catholicism do...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Laia said:
			
		

> Varias cosas:
> 1- Si Dios nos ama tanto... ¿por qué permite que haya sufrimiento en el mundo?
> 2- Por otro lado... ¿Dios existe? explicámelo, porfavor, dónde le has visto y que te ha dicho.
> 3- La mejor manera de solucionar un problema no es llorar en una iglesia, sino buscar soluciones factibles y llevarlas a cabo
> 4- La relación entre Dios y la Iglesia... ¿qué opina Dios de los condones y de la homosexualidad?
> Y aquí me paro, porque me estoy poniendo muy nerviosa...


 
*Laila, debo aclararte que no trato de venderte una creencia. Contesto por lo que YO MISMO CREO y es importamte para mi. Lo que tu creas (como he dicho antes) lo respeto al 100% porque así es importante para ti.*

1. Dios nos ama tanto que nos ha dado libre albedrío para tener conciencia (un regalo invaluable) de lo que nosotros mismos somos capaces de hacer y discernir que así como existe el bien existe el mal. Y el mal no es el infierno, somos cada uno de nosotros. Por eso Dios lo permite, para aprender. Dios tiene formas de hacernos aprender que nosotros jamás entenderemos como humanos.
2. No necesito Verle para creer en Él... puedo sentirlo cuando abro mis ojos y se que respiro, cuando veo el sol y cuando veo la noche, cuando soy capaz de sentir amor y piedad. Cuando me siento triste por el hambre en el mundo, cuando puedo aprender de mis errores, cuando me siento feliz, etc.
3. Efectivamente, la mejor forma no es sentarte a llorar en un "templo". La solución es buscar la forma de hacerlo, pero confiando en que Dios te acompaña e ilumina. Nada va a llegar a tus manos sino lo buscas. En mi caso no Le pido que solucione mis problemas, sólo que me de sienta acompañado (te recomiendo la parábola de las huellas en la arena)
4. La iglesia (entendida como religión) ha puesto "condiciones" para poder tener cierto control sobre el mundo, porque ¿a quién no le gusta poder controlar algo?. Dios creó el amor y si es amor no creo que le importe si es homosexual o no. Tambien ve el hambre y los niños abandonados y maltratados, yo creo que él entiende que es mejor que no vengan al mundo a que vengan a sufrir y ser menesterosos y miserables.


Como he dicho antes... si no crees en Él sólo busca dar amor y respeto, es *casi* lo mismo....


----------



## Metztli

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> same here my friend. I'm sorry I wrote in Spanish before.
> You got a point and I share it.
> What I meant before in my post is that religions seek for *exclusivity* by all means. As a summary, they deny the other religions as a principle and their mission is to _convert_ more and more people to their true.


 
I totally agree with you. Exclusivity and rightness altogether.

If they just realize that the moment they hate people who don't believe in their God, they make their own God look bad.


----------



## Fernando

Mei said:
			
		

> Ui, me temo que dentro de cien años todavía habrá religiones...



Laus Deo.


----------



## ampurdan

aut laus hominibus...


----------



## Fernando

I am going to answer you in English.  



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> 1- Si Dios nos ama tanto... ¿por qué permite que haya sufrimiento en el mundo?...


I am not going to translate here the Theodicea books on the topic.
Basically, I agree with tiger: Pain and freedom are connected.



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> 2- Por otro lado... ¿Dios existe? explicámelo, porfavor, dónde le has visto y que te ha dicho.


I certainly have not seen God. Other people in all ages have seen Him. The things have said to them are written in the Bible and other books.



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> 3- La mejor manera de solucionar un problema no es llorar en una iglesia, sino buscar soluciones factibles y llevarlas a cabo


I totally agree with you. So what?



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> 4- La relación entre Dios y la Iglesia... ¿qué opina Dios de los condones y de la homosexualidad?


My personal opinion is that God has not a favourable opinion about condoms and homosexuality but He would advise you to use a condom if you are going to have sexual intercourse with someone you do not trust.



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> Y aquí me paro, porque me estoy poniendo muy nerviosa...


Why?


----------



## ampurdan

Oh! Poor God that found out by the 20th century that all those sons and daughters of his were homosexuals...


----------



## Laia

Antes he borrado un post en el que decía que no iba a hablar más del tema. Lo he borrado porque lo he considerado chat, pero ya que me estáis citando, os lo digo: no voy a hablar más del tema. Vuestras respuestas a mis preguntas no me ofrecen ninguna respuesta, son palabras vacías para mí. Algunas son tautológicas, en mi opinión. Incluso hay argumentos que utilizáis que creo que son un peligro en potencia (en mi opinión, y de cosas que no vienen al caso).
Y sí, me pongo muy nerviosa y ya sabéis: por la boca muere el pez. O sea, que me callo.


----------



## Fernando

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Oh! Poor God that found out by the 20th century that all those sons and daughters of his were homosexuals...



I assume God is not so dumb he had to wait until 20th century. I assume He happened to know a bit earlier.

And he had found out even earlier that some of their sons were killers, used His name to murder or make people starve and so on.

So, I do not imagine Him very worried when performing such a discovery.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Oh! Poor God that found out by the 20th century that all those sons and daughters of his were homosexuals...


 
Ampurdan...
I just can´t understand the sense. Could u be good whit me and put in spanish?
I´ll give u 1000 thanks


----------



## ampurdan

So, how does the scale goes in God's opinion? First, killers, then homosexuals? I'm sure the naughty dad would have kept aside for both of them alike a generous bit of eternal damnation.


----------



## Fernando

I am sure God uses eternal damnation with more care, but maybe you are more acquainted with Him.


----------



## ampurdan

Por supuesto Tigger:

_Pobre Dios a quien hasta el siglo XX no le han salido del armario todos esos hijos e hijas suyos..._


----------



## Roi Marphille

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Well, Roi, technically, if you say that all Gods are the same God, you are also claiming exclusivity to your point of view. Not all religions deny the others as Islam and Catholicism do...


I don't think I'm claiming exclusivity saying what I said. I don't say _this is mine *NOT yours*_. All the biggest monotheist religions claim exclusivity on God  . They also claim exclusivity to many other things such forgiveness, pitty, rightness,  and even power to apply their own laws! the law of God.  
I'm not an expert so I can't have an opinion on other religions, sects or believings..
I think that if we go deeper, we may find that Islam, Catholicism and Judeism have the very same God. If so, I don't dare to say that they all three should have their exclusivity either. If there is a God, it's from every person on Earth. 
I complain about what history shown us: 
- I'm killing you in the name of God. 
- I'm killing you in the name of God too!
You know, what about His/Her opinion?


----------



## la reine victoria

I have a total belief in God.  I became aware of him when I was only 3 years old.  He is my Heavenly Father and I can tell him *anything*.  If we are fortunate we all have friends in whom we can confide but I'm sure we have things in our lives that we wouldn't tell even our best friends.  With God it's different because he is *all-seeing and all-knowing.* Even before we speak to him he knows our troubles and he wants us to draw near to him so that he can comfort us.

When my first son was aged four I asked him how he would paint a picture of God - 'Easy peasy' he replied without hesitation, 'a great big golden light'.  The Bible tells is 'God is Light and in him is no darkness at all.'

God is calling all of us to choose *Light *and to steer clear of the *'darkness'* (or sin, which we are all guilty of).


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> I am sure God uses eternal damnation with more care, but maybe you are more acquainted with Him.


 
Oh! I haven't been introduced to Him yet. I have no particular interest in being introduced right now, if this means that I have to die. I just collected pieces of information for the occasion.


----------



## ampurdan

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm claiming exclusivity saying what I said. I don't say _this is mine *NOT yours*_. All the biggest monotheist religions claim exclusivity on God  . They also claim exclusivity to many other things such forgiveness, pitty, rightness, and even power to apply their own laws! the law of God.
> I'm not an expert so I can't have an opinion on other religions, sects or believings..
> I think that if we go deeper, we may find that Islam, Catholicism and Judeism have the very same God. If so, I don't dare to say that they all three should have their exclusivity either. If there is a God, it's from every person on Earth.
> I complain about what history shown us:
> - I'm killing you in the name of God.
> - I'm killing you in the name of God too!
> You know, what about His/Her opinion?


 
What if he has no particular opinion about these questions? You may believe that the God of all Christians, Muslims and Jews is the same God. Ok, they probably think the same. It's just that some of them believe that God has one opinion and the others think that God has another opinion.


----------



## Roi Marphille

ampurdan said:
			
		

> What if he has no particular opinion about these questions? You may believe that the God of all Christians, Muslims and Jews is the same God. *Ok, they probably think the same*. It's just that some of them believe that God has one opinion and the others think that God has another opinion.


yes, good point...I'd like to know an opinion from who really believes in one of these religions, is that it?
Honestly, I don't know. 
A _Christian_ or _Islamist_ or _Jew_ think that the others are wrong, is that it?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> yes, good point...I'd like to know an opinion from who really believes in one of these religions, is that it?
> Honestly, I don't know.
> A _Christian_ or _Islamist_ or _Jew_ think that the others are wrong, is that it?


 
Te lo digo como "uno de esos". Cuando asumes tu creencia de corazón sabes que no están mal, que son distintas y no tienes porque calificarlas como buenas o malas. Si Dios no lo hace ¿quién es el humano para calificarlo?
Es triste darnos cuenta de que el mundo sigue siendo tan arcáico en este sentido. Recuedo a Cristo quien (siendo ser divino o no, no importa eso ahora) quiso dar el ejemplo de amor divino y convivió con pobres, fujitivos, homosexuales, prostitutas y bandidos enseñandoles A M O R y R E S P E T O eso es lo que importa.
El que ésté libre de pecado, que sea quien tire la primera piedra.... a mi lo que realmente me va es el respeto por los otros no juzgar....
Es mi último comentario (gracias a Dios y a Laia que me dio la idea)


----------



## nabi

Laia said:
			
		

> Varias cosas:
> 1- Si Dios nos ama tanto... ¿por qué permite que haya sufrimiento en el mundo?
> 2- Por otro lado... ¿Dios existe? explicámelo, porfavor, dónde le has visto y que te ha dicho.
> 3- La mejor manera de solucionar un problema no es llorar en una iglesia, sino buscar soluciones factibles y llevarlas a cabo
> 4- La relación entre Dios y la Iglesia... ¿qué opina Dios de los condones y de la homosexualidad?
> Y aquí me paro, porque me estoy poniendo muy nerviosa...



no te pongas nerviosa valoro tus preguntas porque son inquietudes que cualquier persona pude tener, gracias porque cada pregunta demuestra que quieres conocer a Dios

1.el sufrimiento en el mundo se debe, por las malas decisiones que seres humanos han tomado inspirados en su egoismo y ansiedad de poder, Dios no tiene la culpa no somos sus titeres, el quiere que por voluntad propia creamos y obedezcamos en el y a el. Dios permite que estas cosas pasen porque el hombre mismo paga las consecuencias de su rebeldia, si el hombre se arrepiente de sus maldades Dios le ofrece un plan de restauracion y de salvacion.

2.Dios es real, la ciencia y la filosofia dice ver para creer, pero la fe dice creer para ver, naturalmente si no creen en el no lo veran, si creen lo veran se trata de fe, el aire que respiras tu no lo puedes ver pero sabes que es real porque tu sientes como el llena tus pulmones, tu vida es una manifestacion hermosa de lo que Dios ha hecho, tu eres una creacion perfecta de Dios, lo unico que el te dice es que su Creacion esta incompleta si el no esta dentro de tu corazon.

3.estoy completamente de acuerdo Jesucristo dice  pide y se te dara busca y hallaras, toca puertas y se te abrira,porque todo aquel que pide, recibe, y el que busca, halla y el toca puertas se le abrira. *COMO PUEDES VER LA FRACE ESTA LLENA DE VERBOS LO QUE SIGNIFICA ACCION, SI QUIERES PROGRESAR DEBE ACTUAR SIN VIOLAR LOS MANDAMIENTOS DE AMOR QUE DIOS NOS DIO

4.EL condon es un anticonceptivo que se utiliza para que dentro del acto sexual se disminuya la probabilidad de que la mujer quede en embarazo, si lo usa una mujer casada con su esposo en realidad no tiene ninguna relevancia, ya que sencillmente se estan cuidando de un embarazo, si lo usa un hombre o una mujer para tener relaciones fuera del matrimonio, entonces es alli en donde la iglesia de Dios se acoge al mandamiento de no fornicar y no adulaterar, el problema no es el sexo porque Dios lo creo los orgasmos los creo Dios y a Dios le agrada que hombre y mujer se unan en matrimonio y lo hagan cuantas veces quieran.
Dios ama a los homosexuales pero no ama lo que hacen porque va en contra de sus principiosde vida los cuales se basan en que un hombre de unirse con una mujer, Dios creo hombres y mujeres solamente, lo digo con respeto, los homosexuales en su mayoria han tenido problemas con su papa por lo cual busca un hombre que llene el vacio del padre y viceversa en el caso de una mujer, el mundo ha cambido el uso natural del sexo por el que no es natural.
hablo con respeto que algo quede a la luz es que Dios ama a toda la humanidad pero no ama ningun principio humano que viole sus principios divinos.*


----------



## nabi

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I don't know "who" created me, if anyone did. If a sentient being created me, I don't know if he/she did it out of love or some other motive. I don't know if this creator loves me or not, if he/she is even aware of my existence. I do not know why I am here, other than just to be here.  All I know is that I'm here and I intend to live this life as best I can.
> 
> _No sé "quién" me creó, si alguien lo hizo. Si un ser sentiente me creó, no sé si él/ella lo hizo por amor o por otro motivo. No sé si ese ente creador me ame o no, o si él/ella acaso sepa que existo. Sólo sé que estoy aquí y pienso vivir esta vida lo mejor que pueda._  If you interpret my attempt to live life as "salidas rápidas y sencillas" (which I interpret to mean "the easy way out"), that's your choice.
> 
> My choice is to reject the view of god that tells me that I am an evil person merely because I exist. I obstinantly refuse to "throw myself at the feet of Jesus" and admit that I am an evil person, in order to be admitted to an afterlife which may or may not come to pass.
> 
> _Si interpretas mi intento de vivir mi vida como "salidas rápidas y sencillas" (lo cual traduzco como "la manera fácil e incompleta"), no me molesta. _
> 
> _Yo prefiero rechazar la idea de un dios que me dice que soy una persona mala por el simple hecho de existir. Rechazo obstantinamente "llegar a los pies de Jesus" y admitir que soy una persona mala, para poder pasar a una vida después de ésta... la cual puede pasar o no._
> 
> I hope I can clear up some of your misunderstanding. _Espero que pueda resolver algunas de sus dudas._ Saludos.



el reconocer nos lleva a crecer, el crecer nos lleva a vencer. pero la base es reconocer.


----------



## Fernando

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> A _Christian_ or _Islamist_ or _Jew_ think that the others are wrong, is that it?



I basically agree with tiger_uhuhu though Il, honestly, think all the rest (I mean, all 5,999,999,999 people, are wrong).

We, Christians, Jews and Muslims worship an only God in an 'etymologycal' sense: Jesus worshipped the God of the Jews and christianism is, basically, a Jew heresy which has a more universal sense of God (no focus on chosen peoples) and Jesus is the Mesiah.
Muslims are (basically) Christians who focus the unity of God and thinks Jesus was a great life model but not THE life model.

Of course, we Christians think we are right and the others are wrong, but that is trivial (if not, we would be Muslims or Jews).

The Catholic and Christian theology have been moving aroung the "Extra ecclesia nulla sallus" topic: Whether or not salvation is possible if you are not a member of the "right" Church.

The current solution (as far as my poor theology is concerned) is that every honest man who search for God and is good-hearted is entitled to salvation.
As Pope has showed Catholics and Jews are looking each other with growing respect, noticing their concept of God is not so far away.
About Muslims, the problem is their exclusivity (at least, in the current fundamentalist view).


----------



## fenixpollo

nabi said:
			
		

> el reconocer nos lleva a crecer, el crecer nos lleva a vencer. pero la base es reconocer.


 me perdiste, nabi. ¿Quién reconoce a qué en esta situación?


			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Of course, we Christians think we are right and the others are wrong, but that is trivial (if not, we would be Muslims or Jews).


 Trivial? Millions of people have been killed in war and persecution precisely in order to prove that Christians (or Muslims or Jews) are right.


----------



## Roi Marphille

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Trivial? Millions of people have been killed in war and persecution precisely in order to prove that Christians (or Muslims or Jews) are right.


yep, ain't it trivial my friend!


----------



## Fernando

No, men. The trivial thing is we are Christians because we think the other are wrong. If I would agree with muslims or jews I would not be a christian, I would be a muslim. 

What it is not trivial is to determine if the differences are so big.

I have edited my previous post.(to enlarge it)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Fernando said:
			
		

> *I basically agree with tiger_uhuhu* though Il, honestly, think all the rest (I mean, all 5,999,999,999 people, are wrong).


Fernando, perdón (y perdón por que no cumplí lo de mi último comentario) pero yo no pienso que los otros estén mal ni que yo estoy bien. Creo en una forma de vida que se apega a mi corazón y mi forma de pensar. Los otros pueden creer el algo distino pero no tengo derecho a juzgar si está bien o mal. Simplemente es *distinto* a lo que yo siento y creo.
Amén


----------



## nabi

hay algo que debe quedar claro muchos cristianos por ser seres humanos han cometido errores en la vida y al reconocer dichos errores delante de Dios han sido perdonados, el perdon te quita la carga de la acusacion y de la culpabilidad, es por esto que Dios ofrece perdon


----------



## Fernando

To tiger_uhuhu:Just forget my stupid joke. Anyway I think you are too 'shy' in one sense: If you think God exists and the other people think God does not exist you are expressing a judgment. You are not saying: 'I like blue'.

Of course this does not mean you think the others are dumbs or (religiously speaking) damned. You are following your path and you think the others are OK if their paths are different from yours.


----------



## nabi

los cristianos basamos nuestra fe en un Dios al que la muerte no pudo detenerle, ya que cuando Cristo murio el resucito al tercer dia, y como pruebo esto busquen la tumba de Cristo y sus huesos y estoy seguro que no la hallaran, ahora recuerden que hay una contraprte que no quiere que la gente busque de Dios. el Dios del que hablo ya no solamente es de judios ahora el esta dispuesto a ser el Padre de todos aquellos que crean en cristo y en su resurreccion


----------



## Fernando

There is something Nabi is saying you must consider: our faith is not a blind faith. Of course it is difficult to prove, but if you prove Jesus did not resucitate Christendom is dead. In the meantime, of course,is a faith business: you believe or not.


----------



## ampurdan

I would have a hard time trying to prove that an eagle did not eat Prometeus' liver and it did not grow back every day during 30 years. I choosed an example at random.


----------



## Roi Marphille

I fully understand the existence and necessity of religions. 
They may be good for personal individuals and for collective communities. They are good for many things. As I said to a member of this Forum by PM, "_Religions are somehow similar to football, sometimes you may only see the bad things about them ignoring that they bear many good things too"_. 
There are big confusions and many interpretations on the _rules_ of religions, they are actually very flexible, aren't they? as a matter of fact, I just read opinions from a Catholic member of this Forum that may not be 100% accurate with the official statements of the Catholic Church of Mr.Ratzinger the Pope, specially about the use of condoms or homosexuality etc... Different opinions are not bad, I understand them. We can be critics with the _Government, can't be?_
My view is that you can believe in God and have no religion...or a mix of some...this way is possible too. 
Does it make sense to you?


----------



## Fernando

You CHOSE an example at random.(1)
The problem to me it is I FEEL SOMEONE WHO (not which) is greater than me provides me a meaning for my life and things that surround me. It gives me a ground to take off.
If you prove Prometeus did not exist at all, this does not change my life. If you prove God does not exist I would need another firm ground to base my life. And do not lie yourself: you need something to base your life.

To Roi: I do not agree with the Religion yes-Church no view, but, for sure, I understand this view and I feel it fully reasonable.

(1) Sorry, this is still a language forum.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> You CHOSE an example at random.(1)
> (1) Sorry, this is still a language forum.


 You needn't apologise, I thank you for this correction and any further ones. 



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> The problem to me it is I FEEL SOMEONE WHO (not which) is greater than me provides me a meaning for my life and things that surround me. It gives me a ground to take off (¿despegar?).


 I have no objection. Would you recognize a "ground" to other people, even when this is not the same as yours?



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> If you prove Prometeus did not exist at all, this does not change my life. If you prove God does not exist I would need another firm ground to base my life.


 My point was that it was not necessary to prove that Prometeus did not exist to make people stop believing in its factual existence and letting people paying attention on the more concealed meanings of the myth (maked up by humans). I can understand that if you suspect that God does not exist, being used to it, you would need a substitute. In fact, that is my point of view and I've expressed it at least twice in this thread: we are used to God and now we realize that he is probably not there. Our society was founded in the supposition that there was a God, a moral order emanated from above etc. You can say: ok, there's no God, I must remember to buy some tomatoes before I get home, but sometime you'll meet some problems.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> And do not lie to yourself: you need something to base your life on.


 Yes, you're right, I need it. This is one of the rests of God that I am not willing to abandon.


----------



## SusieQ

I think all have a fair point of view on the subject. Now, take me for example:

I grew up as a Catholic girl. I was baptized, I did my first comunion and everything. But we hardly ever went to church, except for weddings and stuff like that. I never considered myself a true catholic since I never had much instruction on the subject.

Then I got married on the Catholic church, but a few months after our wedding my husband started going to a Christian church. I actually went with him once and then my mom was all over me about, and I quote,: "Why did you change your religion without even consulting with us first?!" And she was all hysterical about it (and I had only gone once).

Now, maybe I did it just to hurt my mom or who knows what, but I started going to church with my husband. I kinda liked it better because it was not as boring as Mass. But now, I am very confused. I feel like I don't belong to any church at all. And I really don't know why do I need to belong to a church anyway. I mean, isn't it enough that I believe in Him. Isn't it enough that I go through life trying not to hurt anybody. Isn't it enough that I try to forgive the people to harm me and try not to be a bad person. I know Jesus died for me and for the rest of the world. Do I really need to go to church to be reminded of that every Sunday. I already know this and sometimes I feel that God really doesn't care if we go to church or not. I think that religion is not for everybody. I have already given up on church and religion and will worship God as I feel He likes me to do so. I can read and I think I can decipher the Bible by myself without having anyone telling me I am going to hell every few minutes. But then again, that is just me.


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:
			
		

> The problem to me it is I FEEL SOMEONE WHO (not which) is greater than me provides me a meaning for my life and things that surround me. It gives me a ground to take off.


 Like amp, I ask you... why is this a problem?  I accept that your "ground" is different than mine.  If you accept that mine is equally valid, then we have no problem.

Christianity, Islam and Judaism, however, do not admit that other belief systems are equally valid.


----------



## nabi

todo nuestro comportamiento se trata de fe, la pregunta es en que empleamos nuestra fe, un ejemplo sencillo es que cuando te sientas en una silla tienes la fe de que ella no te va a dejar caer, tu al sentarte no piensas simplemente crees y te sientas, eso se llama fe natural, pero lo que te transforma la vida por completo es una fe sobre-natural la cual no se basa unicamente en la razon la cual es limitada si no en la fe que es ilimitada, es por esto que creer en un Dios sobre-natural te cambia la vida.


----------



## fenixpollo

SusieQ said:
			
		

> Then I got married on the Catholic church, but a few months after our wedding my husband started going to a Christian church.


 Correct me if I'm wrong, Susie, but I think that in Mexico and perhaps parts of Central America, "Christian" church is used to refer to an Evangelical/Protestant church.

In the strict sense of the word, Catholics are Christians, too, because they believe in Christ.


----------



## Fernando

> I have no objection. Would you recognize a "ground" to other people, even when this is not the same as yours?



Unless their base is:

- Fully and completely unreasonable (I believe this stone is the only god. Hear their commandments: Do not wash, kill the naked animals and dance on your head).

- Criminal (aryan race is to dominate the world and untermenschen should be either killed or slavished). Well, my example is also unreasonable, but I hope you get the point.

For those partly unreasonable "grounds" (money, bloody gods, nothing-and-I-do-not-mind-a-shit,...) just admit me to advice them to change their minds.

For those not-so-unreasonable (atheists, Buddhists,...) let us discuss. I think you are wrong but, er, maybe not.

Thank you for the correction... but confess it is a revenge.


----------



## Fernando

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Like amp, I ask you... why is this a problem?  I accept that your "ground" is different than mine.  If you accept that mine is equally valid, then we have no problem.
> 
> Christianity, Islam and Judaism, however, do not admit that other belief systems are equally valid.



I do not ask you to consider my faith is equally valid. As I said before, if Christ did not resucitate I am terribly wrong. If you feel I am wrong, please, try to convince me. I only ask you to respect my faith in the meanwhile.

The three religions you have named (as many others) do not admit the belief systems are equally valid, but the best of their traditions (and I would say that the official Catholic present doctrine) think that their way of searching God (or Good, if you like) is the best, but there are others "fair enough" (to say it with humour) and that any Christian can expect to find in Heaven (to say naively) many many Jews, Muslims and maybe even an honest atheist.


----------



## Fernando

SusieQ said:
			
		

> I already know this and sometimes I feel that God really doesn't care if we go to church or not. I think that religion is not for everybody. I have already given up on church and religion and will worship God as I feel He likes me to do so. I can read and I think I can decipher the Bible by myself without having anyone telling me I am going to hell every few minutes. But then again, that is just me.



SusieQ, in spite of the bigot's role I am playing here I attend to Church much less than you. But I feel that a personal faith is not a 'full' faith. You have to share your views of God just as you share anything in your life with your colleagues, husband and friends.


----------



## SusieQ

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, Susie, but I think that in Mexico and perhaps parts of Central America, "Christian" church is used to refer to an Evangelical/Protestant church.
> 
> In the strict sense of the word, Catholics are Christians, too, because they believe in Christ.


 
Yes.  Anyone who believes in Jesus Christ should be able to call him/herself a Christian.  A "Christian" church is an Evangelical Church, but I understand that some churchs (at least some here in Guatemala) are trying to disconnet themselves from a religion.  I heard a pastor once say that they are not selling a religion (which if you ask me most of them do) but are trying to make people believe in a Live Christ, the True Christ.

You can see that now there are more Christians than Evangelics but it's just the same thing with a different name.


----------



## SusieQ

Fernando said:
			
		

> SusieQ, in spite of the bigot's role I am playing here I attend to Church much less than you. But I feel that a personal faith is not a 'full' faith. You have to share your views of God just as you share anything in your life with your colleagues, husband and friends.


 
I understand, but I never said that I wasn't going to share my views.  The thing is that I feel that is a bit difficult to have your own views on a subject if they just fill your head with information and do not let you respond or at least question what they are saying.

I think church should be more like a discussion.  Instead of just giving the sermon the Pastor, Priest or whatever should encourage people to ask questions and share their own opinions and give their point of view of how they interpret the Bible.

I find it quite difficult to grow spiritually when I have little opportunity to ask anything about God or the Bible.  When they say they care about you but only care about how much money goes into the collection bin.  (Here I must clear that I am not speaking about all churches)


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:
			
		

> I do not ask you to consider my faith is equally valid. As I said before, if Christ did not resucitate I am terribly wrong. If you feel I am wrong, please, try to convince me. I only ask you to respect my faith in the meanwhile.


 I respect your faith very much.  Any belief system that can motivate so many people and inspire so much passion is worthy of respect.  Also, the purpose of religion is to ground a person, so if yours does that for you, then I respect it.  Mine grounds me in the same way... just with different details.

Obviously, I hope that my belief is the correct one.  If that is ture, then all of the other beliefs will end up being incorrect.  In my own mind, I am as much an exclusionist as The Big Three religions we named.  That is the nature of belief.

However, I have no way to prove that I am correct.  Why should I argue or try to convert another person to my belief when it's equally likely that his belief is the correct one?  Since his belief system grounds him as equally as mine grounds me; and since his belief system has an equal chance of being the correct one, then both systems are equally valid.


----------



## Fernando

To SusieQ: I almost agree with you. Churches are not forums but they should give a field for free expression.

To fenixpollo: Since I feel my beliefs are good I feel I should scatter my "knowledge". I think I should, at least, let the others know what I like and I posssess (just in case they could be useful for them). If they do not accept "the Word" (to use the usual expression) it is your problem and I will only feel:
- A minor disturbance if your ground is very similar to me. We will have nice never-ending discussions on how God really is.
- A slight pain if you continue to worship the stone (see above).
- A deep pain if you are still a damned nazi. I will send you to jail and I kill you if you try to go further. No jokes here.

Just to clarify: Conversion of "infidels" is a piety sign. I have ever mistrusted this type of "tolerance" consisting in "Let us tolerate him. Let him damn."

With deep pain, the religious bigot goes to bed. 13 posts in a thread is enough for everybody's patience.


----------



## nabi

creo que algunas personas no les gusta mis comentarios, de todos modos respeto cada uno de los pensamientos que se han expresado aqui pero bueno, en relaidad la conversacion se ha desviado mucho porque la rpegunta era quien es Dios?
veo varios anuncios de quejas acerca de comentarios en algunos cuadros, pensaba que aqui se tenia libertad de expresion, pero veo que aqui no se puede decir todo lo que se piensa, si no es asi por favor aclarenme esto para poder seguir en el foro con todos ustedes.
gracias por todos sus comentarios


----------



## fenixpollo

Por lo que yo sepa, ningún moderador ha venido para frenar la plática. Cada quien está dando su opinión de manera respetuosa y pacífica. De hecho, tu voz es importante por ser una de las pocas expresando un punto de vista cristiano. Respeto tus creencias, quiero conocerlos mejor, y quiero seguir el discurso.  

Voy a seguir difiriendo contigo acerca del pecado, lo cual para mí es un concepto insidioso, inventado por la iglesia para controlar la gente.  Tienes todo el derecho de discutirlo... de hecho, por eso estamos aquí.  

Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> Unless their base is:
> 
> - Fully and completely unreasonable (I believe this stone is the only god. Hear their commandments: Do not wash, kill the naked animals and dance on your head).
> 
> - Criminal (aryan race is to dominate the world and untermenschen should be either killed or slavished). Well, my example is also unreasonable, but I hope you get the point.
> 
> For those partly unreasonable "grounds" (money, bloody gods, nothing-and-I-do-not-mind-a-shit,...) just admit me to advice them to change their minds.
> 
> For those not-so-unreasonable (atheists, Buddhists,...) let us discuss. I think you are wrong but, er, maybe not.


 
Well life is full of grounds and I bet most of them has little to do with religion.

On the other hand, I agree with you with your tripartion, but I can only persecute their ideas only when they are criminal, not just when they are "unreasonable". For me, it may be unreasonable that some people think that a piece of bread is God, for instance, and that does not allow me to scorn at them.

Now, what should be criminal, but precisely what does not respect the other?



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Thank you for the correction... but confess it is a revenge.


 Was your correction intended as an offense?


----------



## cuchuflete

Nabi,
Puedes decir lo que te dé la gana.  Ésta ha sido una conversación completamente abierta y educada.


----------



## fenixpollo

ampurdan said:
			
		

> I can only persecute their ideas only when they are criminal, not just when they are "unreasonable".
> 
> Now, what should be criminal, but precisely what does not respect the other?


I agree with you 100%, amp.  Just as my definition of "god" may differ from the next person's, my definition of "reasonable" may also differ.

I don't think Fernando is trying to offend.  He loves to play the role of _devil's advocate_.


----------



## nabi

gracias me tranquiliza saber que se `puede seguir hablando y exponiendo los dieferentes puntos de vista


----------



## nabi

mucha gente dice que Dios es un poder superior, la pregunta es que a quien le das completo poder sobre tu comportamiento y tus actitudes, todas las personas necesitan tener alguien que tenga un nivel eternamente superior que el de ellos, el problema o el asunto es que le dan este tipo de poder a animales, personas iguales que ellos, al viento y quien sabe a cuentas cosas mas incluso a ELLOS MISMOS, MUCHOS CREEN QUE SON SU PROPIO DIOS, POR ESO ES QUE CUANDO FALLAN SE DEPRIMEN Y SE FRUSTRAN. por eso es la pasion por la que les hablo de Dios, ya que el no va a decepcionar a ninguno.

gracias por sus opìnones

"y conocereis la verdad y la verdad los hara libres" JESUCRISTO.


----------



## nabi

quiero aclarar algo cuando hablo de que Dios no decepcionara a nadie hablo de que Dios hara su perfecta voluntad con las personas que decidadan ponerse en sus manos, siempre lo que Dios nos da es mejor de lo que esperamos, recuerden que todo lo que anehlamos no debe o no tiene que venir en nuestro tiempo ya que Dios en su sabiduria sabe los tiempos en que debemos tener o no alguna cosa, persona, situacion etc.....
en cualquier adversidad en la que se encuentren recuerden de que Dios es bueno.

"conocereis la verdad y la verdad os hara libres" JESUCRISTO


----------



## nabi

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I agree with you 100%, amp.  Just as my definition of "god" may differ from the next person's, my definition of "reasonable" may also differ.
> 
> I don't think Fernando is trying to offend.  He loves to play the role of _devil's advocate_.



FENIX POLLO ERES UNA PERSONA QUE TIENE MUY BUENAS PREGUNTAS Y ME GUSTAN TUS COMENTARIOS LOS CUALES SON POLEMICOS Y MUY ACERTADOS, ME GUSTARIA QIE SIGUIERES OPINANDO YA QUE MUCHAS DE TUS PREGUNTAS SON LAS PREGUNTAS DE MUCHAS PERSONAS.


----------



## nabi

TIGGER UHUHU
lo que trato es de que la gente se de cuenta de que Dios no esta tan distante como la gente cree que el esta,  el esta interesado en responder las oraciones de muchas personas que sinceras de corazon.


----------



## srsh

Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes en muchos puntos, y yo sí creo en Dios, pero, ¿se han puesto a pensar que la mayoría de las personas tiene la religión que tiene, por herencia?

Es decir, le pregunto a cualquiera de ustedes: ¿Qué piensan que hubiera pasado si hubieran nacido en un país totalmente diferente al que nacieron, y sus padres les hubieran inculcado una religión totalmente diferente a la que actualmente tienen? ¿Sinceramente creen que de todos modos en algún punto de su vida se hubieran cambiado a la religión que actualmente profesan? ¿No creen que de haber nacido en otro lugar con padres con otras creencias, en este momento estarían asegurando que ese Dios que les inculcaron es el correcto (aun y que ese dios fuera una piedra, el viento, la lluvia, etc.)?

Es algo que llama mi atención... porque si yo hubiese nacido por ejemplo en la época de los Aztecas, yo juraría que el sol es mi dios.

¿Cómo saber nosotros si creemos en el dios en el que creemos (sea cual sea) solamente por el tiempo y espacio en el que nos tocó nacer y no necesariamente porque sea el "correcto"?


----------



## Maria Juanita

srsh said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo saber nosotros si creemos en el dios en el que creemos (sea cual sea) solamente por el tiempo y espacio en el que nos tocó nacer y no necesariamente porque sea el "correcto"?



Then why do u believe in god if according to your post, god is nothing but a product of the circumstances???


----------



## Roi Marphille

Maria Juanita said:
			
		

> Then why do u believe in god if according to your post, god is nothing but a product of the circumstances???


I don't think he meant that, *religion* is in fact, a product of the circumstances.


----------



## srsh

Maria Juanita said:
			
		

> Then why do u believe in god if according to your post, god is nothing but a product of the circumstances???


 
Hey Maria Juanita, nice to "see" you again!!  

Well, the thing is I´ve always believed in God since I can remember, but they say doubts are the beginning of knowledge, and that is a doubt that nobody has been able to give me a good answer for.

I dont want to say that I dont believe in God, I know theres someone up there (whatever the name that any religion gives to him/her and whatever they want to think he/she looks like), but that doesnt mean that I cant think by myself (even when religion does not encourage that) and make myself that kind of questions...


----------



## srsh

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> I don't think he meant that, *religion* is in fact, a product of the circumstances.


 
You got the point! thats what I meant.


----------



## nabi

buen punto de vista en  la cultura latina hay la costumbre de que las familias con tradiciones religiosas inculcan la adoracion o la devocion a el Dios o los dioses que la familia tiene por costumbre adorar, hay algo muy importante aqui eso lo pueden hacer desde 1 año hasta los 12 o 13 en promedeio, porque uso estas edades, porque es aqui en esta etapa en donde la persona sea hombre o mujer puede tomar la decision muy personal de que Dios debe o quiere adorar.


----------



## nabi

un punto importante es que las religiones son actos tradiciobales y sucesivos impuestos por personas en ciertas epocas de la historia las cuales hasta el dia dehoy no han entrado en una renovacion, las personas deben forma una relacion con Dios la cual se vaya renovando dia a dia en pensamientos y actitudes, Dios cada dia que pasa renueva su amor por nosotros.
es por esta razon que las religiones son aburridas, porque miran un Dios condeandor y aburrido.
adorar a Dios debe ser algo que entre en una constante renovacion en nuestro corazon y en nuestras costumbres.


----------



## fenixpollo

nabi said:
			
		

> la pregunta es que a quien le das completo poder sobre tu comportamiento y tus actitudes,


*A mi.* Yo soy el responsable de mis acciones. Ningun otro ser esta controlando mi cuerpo y mi mente. Si hago mal, soy yo quien tiene la culpa. Si hago bien, igual.

_*I* am the person responable for my actions. No other being is controlling my body and my mind. If I do wrong, I'm the one to blame. If I do good, likewise._


			
				nabi said:
			
		

> todas las personas necesitan tener alguien que tenga un nivel eternamente superior que el de ellos,


 Has aqui un caso de una persona que no necesita eso. De hecho, el universo seria un lugar mucho mas inseguro y espantoso para mi si hubiera tal poder superior.

_Well, you're looking at an example of a person who doesn't need a superior power. In fact, the universe would be a much more worrisome and scary place for me if there were such a power._


			
				nabi said:
			
		

> "y conocereis la verdad y la verdad los hara libres" = The truth will set you free.


 Mis conceptos de "dios" y de "creencia razonable" pueden ser distintos de los conceptos de mi vecino, tanto como mi concepto de "la verdad".

_Just as my concepts of "god" and "reasonable belief" might differ from my neighbor's, so too might my concept of "the truth._


----------



## GenJen54

*MOD NOTE: *This discussion was opened to discuss the question "who is God?" Specifically, prophet asked that those who comment do so "*con respeto y sin ofensas*." Discussion that does not answer the question "who is God" - including the Church's stance on specific social issues - will be considered off-topic.

If you wish to start another thread regarding the Church and specific social issues, please open another thread on the topic.


Thank you for your understanding. 


GenJen54
Moderator


----------



## srsh

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Discussion that does not answer the question "who is God" - including the Church's stance on specific social issues - will be considered off-topic.


 
I dont agree. The question "who is God?" is the biggest question in human history, and trying to answer it without considering topics such as religion, human behaviour, church´s behaviour, etc., is like trying to cover the sun with a finger. But well, this is just my opinion and, after all, you´re the boss.

I hope you dont delete this one.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Maria Juanita

srsh said:
			
		

> ¿No creen que de haber nacido en otro lugar con padres con otras creencias, en este momento estarían asegurando que ese Dios que les inculcaron es el correcto (aun y que ese dios fuera una piedra, el viento, la lluvia, etc.)?
> 
> Es algo que llama mi atención... porque si yo hubiese nacido por ejemplo en la época de los Aztecas, yo juraría que el sol es mi dios.
> 
> ¿Cómo saber nosotros si creemos en el dios en el que creemos (sea cual sea) solamente por el tiempo y espacio en el que nos tocó nacer y no necesariamente porque sea el "correcto"?




U can say u meant it religion, but for this is why I still think what it really is about is God.

And after all, isn't god (or his absence) the main reference of all religions?

héhé


----------



## nabi

para muchas personas dios significa las riquezas de este mundo las cuales asi como llegan tambien se van, para otros dios son sus propias ideas las cuales son olvidadas o revocadas, para otros dios son estatuas y piedras, las cuales no hablan, ni se mueven, ni piensan.

volvamos al principio ¿QUIEN ES DIOS?

AQUI HAY MUCHOS PENSAMIENTOS PERO ES IMPORTANTE OBTENER IDEAS CLARAS Y CONCISAS.


----------



## nabi

mucha gente le da poderes a sus dioses, pero no es Dios quien nos da poder a nosotros, para mi Dios es la persona que mas me ama aun me ama mas que mis seres amados, Dios es mi padre, Dios es el PADRE, HIJO, Y EL ESPIRITU SANTO.
El siempre ha sido fiel conmigo.

lo siento pero no puedo dejar de habla r de el, sencillamente porque estoy enamorado con todo mi corazon de el, y para demostrarle mi amor no tengo que matar a otros, simplemente debe morir a comportamientos y actitudes que me han dañado y rendir mi vida a el cada instante y cada momento.

perdonenme si mi amor por Dios les disgusta pero en realidad el es lo unico que tengo y nunca me quiero despegar de EL.


----------



## fenixpollo

nabi said:
			
		

> ...para mi Dios es la persona que mas me ama ... estoy enamorado con todo mi corazon de él...


 Entonces, ¿Dios es un hombre?


----------



## Everness

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Entonces, ¿Dios es un hombre?



*antropomorfismo. 
 (De antropomorfo). 
1. m. Conjunto de creencias o de doctrinas que atribuyen a la divinidad la figura o las cualidades del hombre. 
 2. m. Herejía de los antropomorfitas. 
 3. m. Tendencia a atribuir rasgos y cualidades humanos a las cosas. 



Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*


----------



## fenixpollo

Maria Juanita said:
			
		

> U can say u meant it religion, but for this is why I still think what it really is about is God.
> 
> And after all, isn't god (or his absence) the main reference of all religions?


 I don't think it is, MA.  I think srsh was not saying that "god is accidental", rather he was saying "which _particular_ god I believe in is accidental."   

The purpose of religion is to answer two questions: 

*Why am I here? *
*What will happen to me when I die?*

Most religions find the answers by conceiving, as Everness so astutely observed, an anthropomorphic or animistic Creator (or Creators). It's possible to answer those questions, however, without a god. 

God is not the purpose of religion, rather one possible result.


----------



## Linda Karina

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Entonces, ¿Dios es un hombre?


cuando Dios creo a los seres humanos el dijo que nos habia creado a su imagen y semejanza, en este fundamento teologico monotesita me baso para afirmar que Dios es Dios pero que somo nosostros los que tenemos muchas caracteristicas, aclaro no todo lo que somos es de Dios ya que el es perfecto y nosotros somos imperfectos.


----------



## ampurdan

No creo que lo importante sea determinar si Dios es una persona más o menos antropomorfizada o una energía cósmica. Lo importante es saber si lo que sea tiene algún tipo de preocupación por la especie humana. Por ejemplo, para Nabi, es claro que sí, y mucha. Claro que, si alguien cree en una energía cósmica, probablemente diga que la energía "no se preocupa" de nosotros, porque no tiene conciencia (qué sé yo, estoy especulando), sino que nosotros podemos "utilizar" esa energía. No sé si la energía podría ser una fuente de moralidad tan fuerte como lo es el Dios antropomorfo monoteísta. Creo que esta es la razón por la que las religiones han tendido a adoptar la forma monoteísta, resuelve muchos más problemas que los otros tipos de religión. Aunque llega un momento en que sus soluciones se agotan, y creo que ese momento ocurrió unos 200 años atrás. Lo de ahora es un simple gran revival religioso cada vez más sincretista y variopinto, afortunadamente. El único problema que puede comportar eso es una crisis de valores, pero mentros se respete la moralidad básica de no hacer daño a nadie (llámenlo imperativo categórico o como gusten), no creo que sea un verdadero problema.

Por otro lado, Fenixpollo, creo que tus afirmaciones pueden valer para las religiones actuales, pero no para el origen de las mismas. Originariamente, las religiones servían para dar cuenta de todo, no sólo de la vida después de la muerte y del sentido de la existencia. Para los politeístas, el sentido de la existencia estaba bastante claro: existir según el orden del mundo. El orden del mundo era un orden divino y "después de la muerte" venían las sombras de las que sólo los héroes podían volver. Religión y vida estaban enormemente mezcladas y la religión surgía del pueblo directamente, sin instituciones jerarquizadas que la regulasen.

Una vez surgió el pensamiento filosófico y científico, la religión empezó a servir para guardar la "antigua moralidad". Por esa época los persas dejaron de creer que había varios dioses, sino que había uno bueno y otro malo. Los judíos también dejaron de creer que había varios dioses y que el suyo era muy celoso y no quería que los demás fuesen adorados. De ahí empezaron a ser monoteístas y empezaron a elaborar doctrinas morales sobre el hombre bueno y prudente y el hombre malo. Sobre la vida después de la muerte poco había sido dicho. El cristianismo fue un gran empuje para unificar todas estas cosas y creo que incluso influyó determinantemente en la forma de judaísmo que conocemos hoy en día. Bueno, no solamente el cristianismo, sino la manera de pensar del Tardo Imperio Romano y la Edad Media. Supongo que el Islam nació del deseo de purificar y simplificar racionalmente esas creencias todavía más.

Creo que la razón última de la supervivencia de las religiones no es su capacidad para dar respuestas sobre lo que no conocemos, que también, sino su enorme conservadurismo moral que mantiene las antiguas tradiciones para que la sociedad no se destruya a sí misma si deviniese demasiado escéptica respecto a todo. Por eso creo que no está fuera de lugar hablar de las opiniones sobre moral sexual o social de las distintas iglesias y confesiones cuando se habla de Dios.


----------



## nabi

*Una vez surgió el pensamiento filosófico y científico, la religión empezó a servir para guardar la "antigua moralidad". *
aqui esta uno de los puntos relevantes dentro de esta conversacion la moral antigua en algunos casos da a entender que la gente de siglos pasados tenia mas moral que la gente de ahora, y pues al estudiar a los griegos y romanos, eran culturas con un alto indice de corrupcion de la moral, fijense que curioso los dioses griegos y romanos permitian que las personas hiciesen actos que nosotros hoy en dia consideramos como falta de moral. muchas veces otros dioses fueron expuestos ante Dios  como paso en los tiempos de elias uno de los profetas del antiguio testamento el cual tuvo un enfrentamiento con dioses paganos como baal.


----------



## ampurdan

I provide the translation of my last post into English:

I don’t think it is so important to know wether God is a person or a cosmic energy. What matters is to know if whatever he/she/it is cares about the human species. For instance, as for Nabi is clear he does, and very much.
But if someone believes in a cosmic energy, he or she would probably say that it does not care about us, because it has no consciousness (I’m just wondering), but we can “use” the energy. 
However, I don’t know if the energy could be a so strong source of morality as the antropomorphic monoteist God is. I think that this is the reason why religions has tended to choose the monoteist worship, it solves much more problems than the other kinds of religion. A moment comes, though, when all their solutions wear out. I think this happened 200 years ago. What we have now is a simple great religious revival, increasingly more sincretist and assorted, fortunately. The only problem that this could involve is a crisis of values, but as long as it is respected the basic morality of not hurting anyone (call it “cathegoric imperative” or as you please), I don’t deem it a true problem.
Fenixpollo, maybe your statements apply to present religions, but I don’t think they do to the ancinet ones and the offspring of them all. Originally, religions explained everything, not only life after death and the sense of existence. The politeists had an undoubted sense of their existence: live according to the divine order of the world and “after death” there were only shadows, only heroes come back to tell sth. About them. Religion and life were so mixed up and religion sprung directly from the people, with no need of Hiearchy institutions which regulated it.
Once the philosophic and scientific thinking appeared, religion began to be used as a guardian of the “ancient morality”. By those days, the persian left their belief in several gods and began to worship the good God against the bad god. Israelites left also their belief in several gods with their God being very jealous of the other and wanting them only to worship him. They became monoteists and elaborated moral doctrines about the good prudent man and the bad man. Little was said about life after death. Christianism was a great drive to unify all these old and incipient believings and even had an influence over the judaism that we know today. In fact, not only Christianism, but the whole way of thinking in the Late Roman Empire and the Middle Ages. I guess that Islam was born from the desire of purge and simplify ratinally those believings.
I think that the last reason that explains the survival of religions is not only their capacity to explain what we can’t know, but specially its enormous moral conservadurism that keeps and maintains ancient traditions so that the society does not destroy itself had it become too much skeptical. That’s why I think that talking about social and sexual morality of the different religions has everything to do with the topic we are discussing here.


----------



## ampurdan

nabi said:
			
		

> *Una vez surgió el pensamiento filosófico y científico, la religión empezó a servir para guardar la "antigua moralidad". *
> aqui esta uno de los puntos relevantes dentro de esta conversacion la moral antigua en algunos casos da a entender que la gente de siglos pasados tenia mas moral que la gente de ahora, y pues al estudiar a los griegos y romanos, eran culturas con un alto indice de corrupcion de la moral, fijense que curioso los dioses griegos y romanos permitian que las personas hiciesen actos que nosotros hoy en dia consideramos como falta de moral. muchas veces otros dioses fueron expuestos ante Dios como paso en los tiempos de elias uno de los profetas del antiguio testamento el cual tuvo un enfrentamiento con dioses paganos como baal.


 
En realidad, muchas de las cosas que la religión cristiana condenaba de la moralidad de griegos y romanos, también era condenado por algunos moralistas romanos, apelando a la antigua austeridad del pueblo y los dioses latinos (frente a la sensualidad e intelectualismo helenista). De los vicios de los cristianos durante esos años, poco nos queda para leer. Sólo tenemos las obras de autores cristianos que querían combatir las acusaciones que les lanzaban los otros.

Por otra parte, de la más salvaje inmoralidad no se escapa el cristianismo con sus purgas de herejes y demás bestialidad fanática. Además, como se sabe, los mismos vicios que achaban los cristianos a los politeístas los ejercían ellos mismos, sin que les importase demasiado lo de la "paja en el ojo ajeno". Lo de la doble vara de medir viene de muy, muy antiguo.


----------



## nabi

el sentido de la historia es el de estudiarla,procesarla, entenderla, aprender de ella, y para no cometer los mismos errores que otros cometieron en el pasado, hubo cristianos o mas bien gente que se autoproclamaba cristiana que practicaba actos de inmoralidad (no me refiero solo a lo sexual) y de violencia, mi opinion es que cristianos son aquellos que aceptan la presencia de Dios en sus vidas y practican abiertamente los preceptos cristianos que el mismo Jesucristo sembro en  muchos corazones.
 por lo que hizo gente en el pasado no podemos marcar  cristianos que son sinceramente practicantes del amor de Dios.


----------



## nabi

hoy en dia el movimiento protestante se ha renovado mucho, ninguno estuvo de acuerdo con cruzadas y otras cosas parecidas a esas, antes la inquisicion nacida en españa quemaba a muchas personas porque leian la biblia, neron quemo a cristianos como antorchas para iluminar a roma, estos puntos nos muestran que hubo gente que si murio por su fe y no que mataron a otros por su fe.


----------



## ampurdan

nabi said:
			
		

> el sentido de la historia es el de estudiarla,procesarla, entenderla, aprender de ella, y para no cometer los mismos errores que otros cometieron en el pasado, hubo cristianos o mas bien gente que se autoproclamaba cristiana que practicaba actos de inmoralidad (no me refiero solo a lo sexual) y de violencia, mi opinion es que cristianos son aquellos que aceptan la presencia de Dios en sus vidas y practican abiertamente los preceptos cristianos que el mismo Jesucristo sembro en muchos corazones.
> por lo que hizo gente en el pasado no podemos marcar cristianos que son sinceramente practicantes del amor de Dios.


 
Estoy de acuerdo, pero entonces no hagamos lo propio con los politeístas, y no achaquemos exclusivamente al hecho de ser politeístas la inmoralidad que algunos de ellos cometieron en el pasado. Juzguemos a cada uno de acuerdo con su contexto histórico.


----------



## nabi

que opinan acerca de gente que cosidera a otras personas sus dioses, sinedo ellos igula de imperfectos que ellos mismos, siempre me ha gustado eschuchar la opinion de las personas en base a esto.

lo re marcable aqui es que mientras que romanos y giregos necesitan tres o mas dioses (politeista), los monoteista tenemos un Dios que lo reune todo y que esta vivo y no muerto y que siempre nos escucha.

esa es una gran diferencia.


----------



## Fernando

nabi said:
			
		

> antes la inquisicion nacida en españa quemaba a muchas personas porque leian la biblia



In a chauvinist note Inquisition was born in France (albigense heresy), exported to Rome and arrived to Spain much later.

Most of burnt people were converted Jews (judaizantes-marranos), but also some proto-protestants, not exactly because they read the Bible.


----------



## srsh

nabi said:
			
		

> lo re marcable aqui es que mientras que romanos y giregos necesitan tres o mas dioses (politeista), los monoteista tenemos un Dios que lo reune todo y que esta vivo y no muerto y que siempre nos escucha.
> 
> esa es una gran diferencia.


 
Nabi, el problema es que no se puede usar como argumento eso de que cierta religion tiene un Dios que lo reune todo y que esta vivo y escucha, porque de igual manera, los romanos y griegos van a decir que los dioses de ellos tambien lo tienen todo, estan vivos y los escuchan.


----------



## cuchuflete

The insistence by some people on including the religious views--institutional views, that is--of human behavior in a discussion of ¿Quién es Dios? is perplexing to me.

If you accept the existence of some extra-human force or power and choose to call it (not him...that's just human ego adding the anthropormorphic element) God, that is your personal and individual choice.  The existence of a monotheistic god does not, logically, imply the existence of any religion or theology.

If you are a believer in God, and a member of a religion, you may accept the precepts of that particular religion, and thus intermingle your faith in a deity with the assumption that belief requires religion.  That's a wrong assumption.

If God exists, it, or he or she if you prefer those linguistic conventions, then God exists whether or not religions exist.  If God exists, and your religion were to disappear, and other religions were to remain, or also disappear, God would continue to exist.

Definitions of God that tautologically require the inclusion of man-made institutions and man-made theology are interesting.  For me, they are logical tail-chasing exercises, as God's existence is in no way dependent on the existence of humans, or their institutions and theologies.  These are merely tools we have created to help us try to understand God.

Of course that's a normal human endeavor.  We try to understand.  It's our nature.  Some of us achieve what we believe, as individuals or as members of a group, to be a 'correct' understanding.  Some of those who have such an "understanding" then, on the assumption that it is 'correct', then try to impose it on others, declaring it to be the one and only one 'correct' understanding.  I wonder if that makes God feel comfort, pride, or disgust.  Or indifference?

Religion doesn't give me the answer.  God may choose to.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> In a chauvinist note Inquisition was born in France (albigense heresy), exported to Rome and arrived to Spain much later.
> 
> Most of burnt people were converted Jews (judaizantes-marranos), but also some proto-protestants, not exactly because they read the Bible.


 
No, maybe just because they read the Bible in vernacular language and not in Latin.

More acurately, Inquisiton was conceived in Rome and was later sent to Languedoc and Provence.

However, the protestant faith has its own savage bloody persecuters of heresy.

A politeist may worship only one god, to which he can have the same or similar relation that you have with yours. The difference is that he would have no special reason to come to you and say to you that you are wrong talking to an non-existent God. He may be a horrible person or a charmant one, though.


----------



## Fernando

You are right.

Anyway, nabi has a point: romans and Greeks had a very cold relation with their 100s gods, at least with the official ones. The religion was (by definition) a state religion. Both the people and the nobles had their own personal gods to talk to.


----------



## ampurdan

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> The insistence by some people on including the religious views--institutional views, that is--of human behavior in a discussion of ¿Quién es Dios? is perplexing to me.


 
One point, you would probably agree that your vision of an eternal, spiritual, God creator of everything is not the only definition of God, as I agree that God does not have to be a person (in fact, does not have to be at all).

Another, the fact that you are talking of God is theology and religion in itself (I meant _per se, _I don't know how to say it in English_)_. Of course, this does not imply that you have a Church or some socially organized institution around your God. But many people think that the way to worship a God needs some social worship. Moreover, as God is the creator of the world, it has set some rules.

In fact, only man is the interpreter of this rules, be it him lonely or in a Church. It's the same thing. Of course, I'd prefer your point of view.


----------



## nabi

Fernando said:
			
		

> In a chauvinist note Inquisition was born in France (albigense heresy), exported to Rome and arrived to Spain much later.
> 
> Most of burnt people were converted Jews (judaizantes-marranos), but also some proto-protestants, not exactly because they read the Bible.


dentro de los paises latinos fue la primera nacion en practicarla por herencia francesa, nadie puede negar ni la historia lo niega que la biblia significaba un libro muchas veces hereje, esto era porque si la gente leia la biblia se daban cuenta de lo malo que estaban haciendo los inquicidores y la iglesia tradicional. es decir descubrina la verdad.
todo el mundo sabe quee esas practicas fueron mal establecidas, ya que el mismo papa pidio perdon por aquellos sucesos


----------



## nabi

srsh said:
			
		

> Nabi, el problema es que no se puede usar como argumento eso de que cierta religion tiene un Dios que lo reune todo y que esta vivo y escucha, porque de igual manera, los romanos y griegos van a decir que los dioses de ellos tambien lo tienen todo, estan vivos y los escuchan.



pues si ellos estaban tan seguros que les escuchaban porque decidieron pasar de una cultura politesta a una monoteista?


----------



## ampurdan

nabi said:
			
		

> pues si ellos estaban tan seguros que les escuchaban porque decidieron pasar de una cultura politesta a una monoteista?


 
Porque un buen día, los emperadores romanos decidieron que la religión cristiana iba a ser la oficial en su Imperio. Por supuesto que esta decisión venía apoyada por un gran número de fieles de esa religión, pero no todas las conversiones a la nueva religión fueron fruto de un cambio de fe, como puedes imaginar. Es cuestión de prestigio imperial. Así, también se convirtió el rey de los francos y con él, todo su pueblo etc.

No te voy a negar, que el cristianismo tenía el atractivo de tener un sistema mucho más racionalizado que el de las primitivas religiones politeístas. El razonamiento judío y griego hizo de las creencias orientalizantes escondidas en el cristianismo una verdadera Fe Imperial, uniformizante y válida para todo el mundo. Además, con esta nueva fe los vicios eran reprimidos con mayor base que con las antiguas religiones y los súbditos podían ser más fácilmente subyugados a la voluntad de los clérigos/funcionarios imperiales.


----------



## nabi

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Porque un buen día, los emperadores romanos decidieron que la religión cristiana iba a ser la oficial en su Imperio. Por supuesto que esta decisión venía apoyada por un gran número de fieles de esa religión, pero no todas las conversiones a la nueva religión fueron fruto de un cambio de fe, como puedes imaginar. Es cuestión de prestigio imperial. Así, también se convirtió el rey de los francos y con él, todo su pueblo etc.
> 
> No te voy a negar, que el cristianismo tenía el atractivo de tener un sistema mucho más racionalizado que el de las primitivas religiones politeístas. El razonamiento judío y griego hizo de las creencias orientalizantes escondidas en el cristianismo una verdadera Fe Imperial, uniformizante y válida para todo el mundo. Además, con esta nueva fe los vicios eran reprimidos con mayor base que con las antiguas religiones y los súbditos podían ser más fácilmente subyugados a la voluntad de los clérigos/funcionarios imperiales.


eso ocurrio dentro del tiempo en que el emperador o cesar constantino reinaba en roma, lo curioso es constatino mezclo muchas costumbres politestas con practicas monoteistas, como por ejemplo adoracion a estatuas, ademas de adorar a Dios se debia adorar y pedir con fe a santos, y otras`practicas, la verdad es que la biblia ha sido un libro muy criticado pero se han creado muchas hipotesis pero que a la larga nunca han revocado sus principios teologicos.

este punto es muy importante para investigar quien es Dios debido que este es el libro que nos da evidencia clara de que existe un solo Dios, claro esto reconozco que muchos no creen esto, esto lo vivio el apostol pablo cuando visito en el aeropago a los griegos, muchos no lo escucharon pero otros si. la conversacion esta muy amena me gusta la forma en la que expones tu opinion.


----------



## fenixpollo

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Fenixpollo, maybe your statements apply to present religions, but I don’t think they do to the ancinet ones and the offspring of them all. Originally, religions explained everything, not only life after death and the sense of existence. The politeists had an undoubted sense of their existence: live according to the divine order of the world and “after death” there were only shadows, only heroes come back to tell sth. About them. Religion and life were so mixed up and religion sprung directly from the people, with no need of Hiearchy institutions which regulated it.


 I disagree that ancient people did not wonder about what happened after death, considering it merely a "shadowy place where the heroes go."  When a small child sees a family member die, he wonders, "where did she go?"  When he asks "Why is the sky blue?", he is asking "What is this place and why am I in it?"  

We give the name _spirituality_ to the search for those answers.  When we organize those spiritual concepts into a worldview, we call it _religion_.  When a group of people come together around the same world view, we call it a _church_.  

Who is God?  The creative force.  In my religion, the creative force is not a "who", it doesn't talk to us or listen to us and there is no book where we can find the answers to the two big questions.


----------



## ampurdan

Fenixpollo, I didn't say that ancient people did not wonder about what happened after death. I've said that their religion made no emphasis in death but in the alive world and its order. Death was just a part of the order. So they didn't have gods to explain what happens after death. They had gods to explain almost every single thing.

So religion (as it is and as it is has been untill know, maybe not as it should be, if it should be) is much more than a device to answer the question "what will happen to me after death" and "why am I here for?".


----------



## nabi

que opinan del apocalipsis y de la resurreccion, estos dos temas tienen que ver mucho con Dios y con el descubrir quien es El.


----------



## Fernando

Fenixpollo, along the thread you have shown you are a theist: You believe in a bigger force (or creative force), but you have difficulties with a personal God. Apart of the Jedis, you share your religion with many many people and (as far as my tiny knowledge of Buddhism is concerned) with some (not all) Buddhist schools.

On the contrary, for God-person believers, we need a personal God to communicate with. I can not imagine a Force but I can imagine a All-powerful man (or woman, at your convinience) and I can talk to Him. I am not trying to convince you. I am only saying what we can get from this personal God. For us the God-force means nothing and implies nothing. It is simply hollowness and as cold as a refrigerator.

When I hear from buddhists they will merge with the Whole when they die and its personality will be destroyed I feel the cold running my spine.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando, every single Christian is also a theist. A theist is a person who believes in some kind of God. A deist is a theist that believes in some divine person or force creating the World, but not caring about it and about man any further. I don't think Fenixpollo is in any of this two situations.

In my point of view, dying and going to Heaven to contemplate an Old man with a beard, another more young with the same beard and a pigeon for the rest of the eternity... Well, I prefer to merge with the Whole.


----------



## Fernando

Well, I personally would enjoy Muslim paradise, but I prefer the dove than the Whole. You can do something with a dove but what are you supposed to do with the Whole? Personal preferences, anyway.

And no, the denomination theist is usually reserved for those who believe in some kind of God, period. Though, you can say a deist is always a theist I would reserve the specific use of the word.

About whether I have defined fenixpollo's thoughts or not. Let us HIM to decide! (deep voice here)


----------



## ampurdan

Well, I was not the one who tried to classify Fenixpollo, you did, and I clarified the term you used in doing so.


----------



## fenixpollo

As for my theism -- I was brought up in a monotheistic (Protestant Christian) culture.  Much of my way of thinking and talking about religion is structured around monotheism.  A single, creative force (or Force, if I were a Jedi) is easier for me to put into a cultural context than a polytheistic belief system with 26 gods with elephant faces or 6 arms.  

Despite being limited by my upbringing, as an adult I have tried to think outside the box.  Today, my religion is evolving into something that is very personal, and it is not monotheistic.

But thanks for asking!


----------



## cuchuflete

nabi said:
			
		

> que opinan del apocalipsis y de la resurreccion, estos dos temas tienen que ver mucho con Dios y con el descubrir quien es El.



Mi concepto de Dios no tiene nada en absoluto que ver con estas ideas o invenciones o realidades o lo que fueren. ¿El tuyo sí?  Pues muy bien.

Ya volvemos al hilo.


----------



## Edwin

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Ya volvemos al hilo.



Pues, quizás el hilo incluya el problema del fenómino de la creencia en Dios.  Hace poco un sobrino me dio el libro: *The End of Faith: Religion, Terror and the Future of Reason* by Sam Harris. El contiene muchas ideas provocativas como, por ejemplo, a continuación:

"We have names for people who have many beliefs for which there is no rational justification. When their beliefs are extremely common, we call them 'religious'; otherwise, they are likely to be called 'mad,' 'psychotic' or 'delusional.'" To cite but one example: "Jesus Christ -- who, as it turns out, was born of a virgin, cheated death and rose bodily into the heavens -- can now be eaten in the form of a cracker. A few Latin words spoken over your favorite Burgundy, and you can drink his blood as well. Is there any doubt that a lone subscriber to these beliefs would be considered mad?"


----------



## ampurdan

It's to go crackers.


----------



## Everness

My 2 cents! My perception of God has evolved over the years. William James (who else, right?) summarizes my current beliefs on the divine.

"The god whom science recognizes must be a God of universal laws exclusively, a God who does a wholesale, not a retail business. He cannot accommodate his processes to the convenience of individuals."

William James


----------



## cuchuflete

Everness said:
			
		

> My 2 cents! My perception of God has evolved over the years. William James (who else, right?) summarizes my current beliefs on the divine.
> 
> "The god whom science recognizes must be a God of universal laws exclusively, a God who does a wholesale, not a retail business. He cannot accommodate his processes to the convenience of individuals."
> 
> William James


Hola Estimado Everness,


Following the Wm. James line of reasoning, one noble line among many,
God provides wholesale guidance and inspiration to a great many retail chains, including Buddhists, Muslems, Catholics, members of the Church of Latter Day Saints, Lutherans, and all the competing retailers.  The sole convenience of individuals that he/she/it accommodates is the individuals' choice of retail establishment.

Having created so many retailers, it must me clear that this deity doesn't believe that there is one and only one right way to shop.  Rather, the deity recognizes that different people have different spiritual means and ways of filling their spiritual baskets, so to speak, and has thus created ritualistic distinctions to attract as many shoppers as possible.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## GenJen54

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> As for my theism -- I was brought up in a monotheistic (Protestant Christian) culture. Much of my way of thinking and talking about religion is structured around monotheism.
> 
> Despite being limited by my upbringing, as an adult I have tried to think outside the box. Today, my religion is evolving into something that is very personal, and it is not monotheistic.


This is not dissimilar to the way I was raised. My parent's household was more or less "secular," but not void of morals or a high level of expected standards. I went to church primarily with my grandparents. 



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Having created so many retailers, it must me clear that this deity doesn't believe that there is one and only one right way to shop. Rather, the deity recognizes that different people have different spiritual means and ways of filling their spiritual baskets, so to speak, and has thus created ritualistic distinctions to attract as many shoppers as possible.


I have felt this way for many, many years - believing from my formative teen years in a Catholic high school that different religions - at least in my eyes - were simply different "cultural manifestations" and expressions of worship for a single all-accepting deity. I never bought in to the "My God is better than your God" cr*p that the nuns tried to force-feed me.

It also led me to the idea that religion and spirituality are two highly different things. I believe fervently that one can have a deeply-personal and fulfilling spiritual relationship with "God"/deity of your liking _without_ subscribing to any one specific tenet or doctrine. Rather, I believe one can quite successfully become spiritually fulfilled through God/god by incorporating and understanding beliefs of different faiths. Call it the "cafeteria plan" of the great retail shopping experience.


----------



## Fernando

Edwin said:
			
		

> "Jesus Christ -- who, as it turns out, was born of a virgin, cheated death and rose bodily into the heavens -- can now be eaten in the form of a cracker. A few Latin words spoken over your favorite Burgundy, and you can drink his blood as well."



Very funny enough. Let us play.

Another contemporary madness:

- There are people who think everybody is a part of a "class". This "class" is determined by your personal income. As a consequence you must kill the guy next door (belonging to another "class") and you are ready to die on behalf of a guy who has the same personal income than you, even if he dwells 500 miles away. You work for the upcoming of a future,never-arriving, future moment when everybody will love each other (even if you are nothing by then).

- The same putting "race" instead of "class" and "personal income".

- There are people who think everybody you must work 14 hours a day to get a fashionable car, a big-breasted wife and a huge house (away enough to spend all weekend in your fashionable car). You do all this because you get some fun in your work pissing off your workmates. But you say your neighbours you do on behalf of your child, because s/he has the half of your genetic load (but maybe you have adopted him) and so you have some kind of mystical permanence in the near future, when many people with 0.1% of your genetic load will walk through the planet.

- There are people who think they rule the country because he drops one piece of paper on a box with the name of some guys, unknown to him. This way he helps to form the "national sovereignity" and the "popular will". So, all and every of the 350 guys elected this way are split in 40,000,000 "mystical" pieces. This was because he firmed a "social contract" when he was born (although he does not recall such a moment) setting this sort of government.


----------



## nabi

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Mi concepto de Dios no tiene nada en absoluto que ver con estas ideas o invenciones o realidades o lo que fueren. ¿El tuyo sí?  Pues muy bien.
> 
> Ya volvemos al hilo.



POR FAVOR PARA HABLAR DE MANERA TAN FUERTE TE SUGIERO QUE TE DOCUEMENTES BIEN, O MAS BIEN ANTES DE HACER ALGUN CRITICA ANALICES LO QUE VAS A DECIR, EL CONCEPTO DE APOCALIPSIS Y DE LA VIDA DESPUES DE LA MUERTE ESTA MUY PERO MUY PERO MUY LIGADO AL TEMA YA QUE MUCHAS RELIGIONES Y SECTAS DETERMINAN SU ETERNIDAD O SU VIDA DEPENDIENDO DEL DIOS EN EL CUAL CREAN.

NO TE OFENDAS PR ESTE COEMNTARIO ME GUSTARIA QUE OPINARAS MAS PARA CONOCER UN POCO MAS ACERCA DEL TEMA


----------



## fenixpollo

nabi, nadie te ha gritado.  Por favor, no escribas en mayúsculas.  

Cuchuflete estaba señalando que los conceptos de apocalipsis, etc. pueden ser muy céntricos en tu religión, pero en otras religiones no cuentan para nada.  De hecho, en muchas religiones, la idea que el Creador del mundo destruyera ese mundo iría en contra a la lógica.


----------



## ampurdan

Nice try, of course every political and economical system is imperfect, but even though all your efforts to make them look as absurd as possible, they are not so delirious as the religious beliefs. In fact, the former have to have some reasonable appearence, Religion does not.

EDIT- This is a reaction to Fernando's last post.


----------



## nabi

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> nabi, nadie te ha gritado.  Por favor, no escribas en mayúsculas.
> 
> Cuchuflete estaba señalando que los conceptos de apocalipsis, etc. pueden ser muy céntricos en tu religión, pero en otras religiones no cuentan para nada.  De hecho, en muchas religiones, la idea que el Creador del mundo destruyera ese mundo iría en contra a la lógica.



perdon por las mayusculas o pense que se fueran a ofender tanto, perdonenme y por favor denme libertad de expresion he dicho muchos argumentos historicos muy buenos se que he dicho cosas que muchos no saben.
ya he aprendido mucho, ayer aprendi que la inquisicion habia nacido en francia y despues fue irrigada a otros paises.

seamos humildes y aprendamos de los demas.

gracias ustedes son personas muy sabias.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

nabi said:
			
		

> perdon por las mayusculas o pense que se fueran a ofender tanto, perdonenme y por favor denme libertad de expresion he dicho muchos argumentos historicos muy buenos se que he dicho cosas que muchos no saben.
> ya he aprendido mucho, ayer aprendi que la inquisicion habia nacido en francia y despues fue irrigada a otros paises.
> 
> seamos humildes y aprendamos de los demas.
> 
> gracias ustedes son personas muy sabias.


 
Creo que libertad de expresión se nos da a tod@s, sino hace mucho se hubiera cerrado este hilo ¿no creen?
Todos aprendemos de todos, la situación es poder tener la sabiduría suficiente para saber que siempre habrá argumentos contrarios a los nuestros y poder respetarlos así y refutarlos con inteligencia y humildad,no con necedad e intransigencia.
Que el moderador se sienta libre de borrar este post si lo concidera "off-topic"
Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

tigger said:
			
		

> Todos aprendemos de todos, la situación es poder tener la sabiduría suficiente para saber que siempre habrá argumentos contrarios a los nuestros y poder respetarlos así y refutarlos con inteligencia y humildad,no con necedad e intransigencia.


 ¿Cómo dices, tigger? ¿Hay argumentos _contrarios_ a los míos? ¡Y no me digas necio! La palabra correcta es apasionado.  


			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Creo que libertad de expresión se nos da a tod@s, si no, hace mucho se hubiera cerrado este hilo ¿no creen? Que el moderador se sienta libre de borrar este post si lo concidera "off-topic"


 Una corrección, tigger, y una observación -- tu post no sale fuera del tema porque en este foro, el moderador/la moderadora ES como un/a dios/a.


----------



## Everness

For those who want to take a peek at the fascinating evolution of the idea of God from prehistory until today, please check out the work of S. G. F. Brandon, James Collins, and Langdon Gilkey @ http://etext.lib.virginia.edu/cgi-local/DHI/dhicontrib.cgi?id=dv1-cont#


----------



## nabi

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Creo que libertad de expresión se nos da a tod@s, sino hace mucho se hubiera cerrado este hilo ¿no creen?
> Todos aprendemos de todos, la situación es poder tener la sabiduría suficiente para saber que siempre habrá argumentos contrarios a los nuestros y poder respetarlos así y refutarlos con inteligencia y humildad,no con necedad e intransigencia.
> Que el moderador se sienta libre de borrar este post si lo concidera "off-topic"
> Saludos



hay sabios que llaman intransigencia a la libertad, pero hay necios que llaman silencio a la prudencia.

como decimos en colombia al que le caiga el guante que se lo achante


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo dices, tigger? ¿Hay argumentos _contrarios_ a los míos? ¡Y no me digas necio! La palabra correcta es apasionado.   Una corrección, tigger, y una observación -- tu post no sale fuera del tema porque en este foro, el moderador/la moderadora ES como un/a dios/a.


 
No lo he dicho por ti, ni por nadie específico, he generalizado. La idea es aportar con base en algo inteligible, no sólo hablar por hablar, ¿me explico?, eso es lo que quería expresar.
Como ha puesto alguien en su firma personal: "el necio habla porque tiene que decir algo. El sabio habla porque tiene algo que decir"
Fenix, siempre respeto mucho tu "pasión" en cada tema porque me aporta mucho ver un mismo tema desde distintas perspectivas. ¿Cómo podría llamarte necio si he visto que siempre aportas lo justo en el momento exacto?
Y respecto a lo otro:
*sino 1 *

conj. ad. Contrapone a un concepto negativo otro afirmativo:
no lo hizo Juan,sino Pedro.
Saluditos


----------



## ampurdan

Tigger, puesto que al fin y al cabo estamos en un foro lingüístico te lo digo, si se considera fuera de sitio, pues que se me borre el post: existe "si no" y "sino". El segundo lo has descrito muy bien tú mismo, traduce algunos usos del "but" inglés. El primero traduce "if not" y se escribe separado porque admite elementos en medio: "si, hipotéticamente, no fuese así, hace mucho que..."


----------



## winnie

Karl Marx stated that “religion is people’s opium”.
I’m going a little further on this way: every god is people’s opium. There is a lot of questions human kind isn’t able to answer to: who we are? What are we doing here? Why we have to suffer and die? 
We are frightened and lost and we have to invent some ‘deity’ to carry on. God or whatever you want call it _(I’m using __intentionally __the neutral form) _is our emergency exit from reality which to most people is dull and useless. Furthermore religions have the capability to moderate the masses behaviour and this is a great help for the establishedauthorities.
I believe in Big Bang and Evolutionism theories and there is no room for supernatural entities in them.
We are here only for an accident and we must optimize and enjoy our lives trying to make the lesser damages as possible. Acting this way the ‘newcomers’ will find a lesser spoiled Earth and maybe they will live a decent life too.
I like to conclude with a phrase which is ascribed to J.C. “don’t do to the others what you don’t want the others do to you”. I think that is the only working thing in all that religion stuff.

Please forgive my errors, thank you.


----------



## Fernando

winnie said:
			
		

> I believe in Big Bang and Evolutionism theories and there is no room for supernatural entities in them.



As you possibly know, theologicians warmly wellcomed Big Bang. The Genesys would be a Big Bang described by a naive observer.

And, as the deeply atheist Stepehen Hawking has told, before BB we cannot say anything since it is beyond a singularity.


----------



## Everness

Fernando said:
			
		

> And, as the deeply atheist Stepehen Hawking has told, before BB we cannot say anything since it is beyond a singularity.



I'm not quite sure that Hawking can be labeled an atheist. He comes across as a "pantheist." Hawking describes a God that is a little more than an embodiment of the laws of nature. Same thing could be said of Einstein.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.*
 
– Max Ehrmann


----------



## ampurdan

Yo tampoco haría una afirmación tan tajante como "El Big Bang y la Teoría de la Evolución" no dejan espacio para Dios. Sin embargo, creo que la crítica marxista de la Religión sigue siendo válida, hayan caído los muros que se quiera. En ese contexto, sí cabe hablar sólo de Religión y no de dioses, puesto que es la estructura social de la creencia religiosa el instrumento de dominación, y no la creencia en sí.
Hoy es evidente el influjo que tiene la Religión en la política, por ejemplo. Como los políticos se valen subrepticiamente de la Religión para conseguir votos. Unos más descaradamente, en el mundo Islámico y en Estados Unidos, pero por ejemplo, en España, ¿a santo de qué se habla de la libertad de los padres de elegir la educación de los hijos? ¿Es que un padre puede elegir si su hijo va a estudiar o no matemáticas? Bueno. Sólo era un ejemplo.


----------



## Fernando

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Hoy es evidente el influjo que tiene la Religión en la política, por ejemplo. Como los políticos se valen subrepticiamente de la Religión


 o de su crítica 





			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> para conseguir votos.





			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> ¿a santo de qué se habla de la libertad de los padres de elegir la educación de los hijos? ¿Es que un padre puede elegir si su hijo va a estudiar o no matemáticas? Bueno. Sólo era un ejemplo.


 He can. At least since 2º BUP (former academic frame). And Maths is neutral, cumulative knowledge. Religion (or Educación para la Ciudadanía) is not.

mod edit: deleted quote from deleted, vastly off-topic post.  Please, remember the topic of this thread: ¿Quien es Dios?


----------



## Fernando

Pues no sé quién te habrá contado esa película. La Inquisición no quemaba brujas salvo excepciones porque pensaba, con retorcida lógica, que eso supondría reconocerles unos poderes que no tenían y por eso las catalogaba como lo que eran: locas, curanderas o "mujeres con furor uterino".

La Inquisición quemaba judaizantes y herejes, lo de las brujas era mucho más centroeuropeo y protestante.


----------



## fenixpollo

I also agree that there is room in the Big Bang for god.  Since nobody can prove whether or not there is a god, we can't say for sure that when He said, "Let there be light", it didn't cause the Big Bang. 


			
				nabi said:
			
		

> ...por el error de juan calvino no se debe juzgar a los demás protestantes que de una manera sana practican los preceptos cristianos basados en las sagradas escrituras...


 amp said "as a faith", taking the religion as a whole, not its adherents.  Every religion has its zealots and nearly every religion has been used as a justification to commit horrendous acts.  On the other hand, every religion has tolerant, caring people that have a positive impact on the world through their faith.

_ampurdan dijo "como fé", tomando la religión completa, no sus creyentes individuales.  Cada religión tiene sus fanáticos y casi cada religión ha sido citado como justificación para cometer actos horrorosos.  Por el otro lado, cada religión tiene gente tolerante y cariñosa que tiene un impacto positivo en el mundo a través de su fé._


----------



## ampurdan

Nabi, eso que cuentas de mujeres teniendo Biblias me parece altamente improbable. No sé cómo definir bruja, probablemente simplemente una mujer o hombre que no caía bien y que alguien acusaba de tener trato con el Diablo. Nada más.


----------



## srsh

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> _Por el otro lado, cada religión tiene gente tolerante y cariñosa que tiene un impacto positivo en el mundo a través de su fé._


 
Así es, y hay muchas personas que no creen en un dios y de la misma manera son un impacto muy positivo para el mundo. La maldad/bondad está dentro de la persona, ya sea que la externe "en nombre de dios" o con cualquier otro pretexto.


----------



## Fernando

Very fair post, fenixpollo.

Across this thread it has been usual to find comments about the deaths religions have produced. To focus in Western world, I would quote Islamic invasions, Crusades, Inquisition, Thirty Years War, expulsion of jews and many more. I am not going to argue the religion was just a excuse (as an example, Inquisition did not kill none: they gave the condemned to the civil justice to execute them). It was not. It was an active agent. If religion had not exist these particular crimes would not have happened. Religious people and clergymen performed or encouraged the more evil deeds.

Anyway, mongols did not to need to support no particular religion (they were very tolerant, indeed) to kill 250,000 people in Baghdad 1258 or other good handful in Kiev. 

20th century (the most un-God century in History) witnessed the worst crimes: WWI, WWII, Holocaust, cambodian genocide, Vietnam&Korea wars, Uganda genocides, African famines, Stalin purges... with no significant religion intervention. In other slaughters, such as armenian genocide, Jugoslavia or Israel wars, the presence of religion is not determinant.

I encourage to remove religion as a dominant factor in public life and to construct as secular as possible societies but think what you are putting in place.


----------



## cuchuflete

As so often happens with an important topic, people tend to drift into related areas, and soon the original question or topic is left behind.

If you would like to discuss religion, religion and it's political consequences, or anything other than ¿Quién es Dios?, please open a new thread.


----------



## fenixpollo

Cuchu, how can you discuss god without discussing his followers and what they do in his name?  After all, they were the ones who invented him in the first place!


----------



## cuchuflete

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Cuchu, how can you discuss god without discussing his followers and what they do in his name? After all, they were the ones who invented him in the first place!


FP- I suppose it takes a little discipline to independently discuss the nature of a deity, and, as a related but separate topic, what some [not all] believers in that deity do with their institutions. I am not saying that one should not discuss the related topics, rather that a single thread is not the place to discuss anything and everything that may have anything to do with God.

"How can I discuss......" Easy. Open lots of different threads, each of which talks about a single theme. When people choose to veer off into a related, but different matter, open yet another thread.

Remember, the topic of this one was not, "Let's all get together and talk about our conceptions of God/god/deities *and* the relative merits of one religion _vs._ another, *and * the Inquistion and its origins *and* whether a specific predicition of one sect is one and the same as the definition of God *and*....brujas....transgressions committed in the name of religion....*and*  anything and everything that occurs to any one of us as pertinent."

*and...*ateísmo y su representación y porcentaje en europa......

Gosh, I wonder if we could discuss whether household pets believe...


----------



## Everness

¿Quién es Dios? 

Dios es la suma y proyección de nuestros sueños más íntimos y de nuestros miedos más profundos. 

Dios nace de nuestra necesidad de ser perdonados y amados (gracia) pero también de nuestra necesidad de ser corregidos y castigados (justicia). Algunos satisfacemos dichas necesidades echando mano a nuestros propios recursos emocionales o intelectuales o en nuestra relación con otros. Sin embargo, a los más necesitados y endebles eso no nos alcanza. La vida nos pesa tanto que no podemos perdonarnos ni alentarnos a nosotros mismos ni podemos aceptar el perdón y el aliento de los demás. Nos damos cuenta de que necesitamos que alguien más grande y poderoso que un simple ser humano nos ofrezca palabras de absolución por nuestros fracasos y equivocaciones ("Te perdono por lo que hiciste") y de fortaleza y ánimo por una autoestima que sangra ("Eres una persona hermosa y de mucho valor"). 

Así creamos a un Dios en nuestra propia imagen y semejanza.


----------



## nabi

Everness said:
			
		

> ¿Quién es Dios?
> 
> Dios es la suma y proyección de nuestros sueños más íntimos y de nuestros miedos más profundos.
> 
> Dios nace de nuestra necesidad de ser perdonados y amados (gracia) pero también de nuestra necesidad de ser corregidos y castigados (justicia). Algunos satisfacemos dichas necesidades echando mano a nuestros propios recursos emocionales o intelectuales o en nuestra relación con otros. Sin embargo, a los más necesitados y endebles eso no nos alcanza. La vida nos pesa tanto que no podemos perdonarnos ni alentarnos a nosotros mismos ni podemos aceptar el perdón y el aliento de los demás. Nos damos cuenta de que necesitamos que alguien más grande y poderoso que un simple ser humano nos ofrezca palabras de absolución por nuestros fracasos y equivocaciones ("Te perdono por lo que hiciste") y de fortaleza y ánimo por una autoestima que sangra ("Eres una persona hermosa y de mucho valor").
> 
> Así creamos a un Dios en nuestra propia imagen y semejanza.



Dios no puede ser creado por los hombres, Dios creo a los hombres.
en muchos conceptos estoy de acuerdo contigo pero en otros no.
Dios no castiga el permite que cada uno tenga el pago de sus malas o buenas acciones.
cada una de las personas necisatamos que sea Dios quien nos afirme. si alexander graham bell creo el telefono, el sabe entonces lo bueno y lo malo de su invento, asi pasa con Dios el nos creo y el conoce la forma de tratar con la vida de su creacion.


----------



## Everness

nabi said:
			
		

> Dios no puede ser creado por los hombres, Dios creo a los hombres.
> en muchos conceptos estoy de acuerdo contigo pero en otros no.
> Dios no castiga el permite que cada uno tenga el pago de sus malas o buenas acciones.
> cada una de las personas necisatamos que sea Dios quien nos afirme. si alexander graham bell creo el telefono, el sabe entonces lo bueno y lo malo de su invento, asi pasa con Dios el nos creo y el conoce la forma de tratar con la vida de su creacion.



Mirá Nabi... creo que eres cristiano. Lee estos dos versículos.

I Corintios 13. 12 Ahora vemos por espejo, oscuramente; mas entonces veremos cara a cara. Ahora conozco en parte; pero entonces conoceré como fui conocido. 

I Juan 3. 2 Amados, ahora somos hijos de Dios, y aún no se ha manifestado lo que hemos de ser; pero sabemos que cuando él se manifieste, seremos semejantes a él, porque le veremos tal como él es. 

Aun si Dios existiese objetivamente y no fuese producto de nuestros sueños y anhelos, las limitaciones en nuestra capacidad de ver y experimentar a Dios directamente permiten que proyectemos nuestras propias necesidades y temores sobre Dios. Es imposible no hacerlo. Por ejemplo, muchos tenemos la imagen de un Dios castrador y controlador que lo único que quiere es amargarnos la vida. Quizá el verdadero Dios no sea así. Pero gracias a nuestros propios conflictos irresueltos y a algunos predicadores que son expertos en instigar miedo, la imagen de Dios se desvirtua. ¿Qué opinas?


----------



## luar

nabi said:
			
		

> Dios no puede ser creado por los hombres, Dios creo a los hombres.
> en muchos conceptos estoy de acuerdo contigo pero en otros no.
> Dios no castiga el permite que cada uno tenga el pago de sus malas o buenas acciones.
> cada una de las personas necisatamos que sea Dios quien nos afirme. si alexander graham bell creo el telefono, el sabe entonces lo bueno y lo malo de su invento, asi pasa con Dios el nos creo y el conoce la forma de tratar con la vida de su creacion.


 
_"Dios es amor. Y nos ama, y nos recompensa siempre si observamos sus mandamientos. ¿Sí?, dijo el maestro. Entonces la noticia no es tan buena, ¿no?"_ Anthony de Mello


----------



## winnie

Fernando said:
			
		

> And, as the deeply atheist Stepehen Hawking has told, before BB we cannot say anything since it is beyond a singularity.


 
yes you are right but we live in this universe which is totally apart from the singularity so we have no chance to investigate behind it, in other words if before BB there was 'something' it didn't belong to our universe and it can't interact with the universe anymore.
furthermore scientists are describing nowadays what they call 'multiverse' and our universe  happens to be only one particular solution of a more general equation. they say what we experience here is not necessarily true for other universes. In this way gods and religions could be meaningless as biochemistry or physics as we intend them. That is to say religions and gods are only some categories and superstructures of human mind.


----------



## ampurdan

winnie said:
			
		

> That is to say religions and gods are only some categories and superstructures of human mind.


 
Of course they are... Do you think they are useful to us?


----------



## winnie

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Of course they are... Do you think they are useful to us?



no I don't.
maybe for a single human being they would be useful. in fact they are that kind of 'opium' that allow people to feel not alone and neglected.
Like an universal structure they are deleterious.


----------



## Fernando

winnie said:
			
		

> furthermore scientists are describing nowadays what they call 'multiverse' and our universe  happens to be only one particular solution of a more general equation. they say what we experience here is not necessarily true for other universes. In this way gods and religions could be meaningless as biochemistry or physics as we intend them. That is to say religions and gods are only some categories and superstructures of human mind.


"Multiverse" is only a way of describing our un-knowledge on the topic. If there are other universe with no interaction with us (now or in the future) I can not quite understand how those universe are in the science states.
Parallel universal are a silly thing to me. When I hear Hawking and others explaining how the universe is beyond their current knowledge I feel Science and Religion are not so far apart.
To the point: Winnie, I do not quite understand your reasons. If religion is unreasonable it will be unreasonable in one hundred universes as well as in one.


----------



## ampurdan

winnie said:
			
		

> no I don't.
> maybe for a single human being they would be useful. in fact they are that kind of 'opium' that allow people to feel not alone and neglected.
> Like an universal structure they are deleterious.


 
Well, sure "opium" is not so nocive when administered in small doses. We humans have created gods (in their image and likeness) and now we say we don't need them no more... What has replaced them? Science explains what before only the myths explained, Art needs no religious imaginery because now is self-sufficient, materialism suffices to explain philosophically the Universe, moral has independent fundaments that don't need a god and a Heaven and Hell, our more-than-before tolerant societies don't need a god to unify their citizens (at least in Europe)... It seems that any god is useless, but still many people (even in Europe) confess they believe in some kind of God (or something different from the matter we are made of).

For instance, I don't believe in a personal God to which I can adress my desires and complaints (certainly not a one I should "love"), but still I find myself adressing this nobody that way sometimes when I'm very nervous about something...


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:
			
		

> When I hear Hawking and others explaining how the universe is beyond their current knowledge I feel Science and Religion are not so far apart.


 Exactly!  Religion is a way to explain the universe... usually with faith in god.  Science is a way to explain the universe... with faith in analytical observation.


----------



## winnie

ampurdan said:
			
		

> It seems that any god is useless, but still many people (even in Europe) confess they believe in some kind of God (or something different from the matter we are made of).


What is frightening me is the fresh outbreak of extremism which permeates religions nowadays. There is a sort of clerical frenzy, at least here in Italy, which reminds me the gloomy days before Vatican Council II. I’m wishing this will not lead to a sort of Middle Ages way of thinking and a falling back on Inquisition and sort of things.


----------



## Fernando

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Exactly!  Religion is a way to explain the universe... usually with faith in god.  Science is a way to explain the universe... with faith in analytical observation.


I strongly disagree, fenixpollo. When I hear Hawking talking about black holes I perfectly understand him, since his remarks are based on Maths and proved by scientific evidence.
However, from time to time, they begin to perform sort a "flights" with absolutely no basis about parallel universes and the nature of conciessness. If you have read the preface of History of Time you know what I am talking about.
And not, the main advantage of science is that they know their limits and so, they can go forward with small steps. Science is a basis for ethics but it is not ethics. We know the same (essentially) about races and we slaved people in 18th century and we do not slave people today. We have Christian, Hindu, Buddhist, Islamic and atheist scientists. Newton was a Christian, Averroes a Muslim, Sagan an atheist and German WWII scientists damned racists .
Science does not provide a way to understand the universe, just the physical part of it. Ethics, and all beyond physical (supposing there is something, of course) is beyond its objectives. That is its beauty.


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:
			
		

> Science does not provide a way to understand the universe, just the physical part of it. Ethics, and all beyond physical (supposing there is something, of course) is beyond its objectives. That is its beauty.


 This is where we disagree. Why must we suppose that there is something beyond the "physical part" of the universe? The physical part is infinite, as far as we can tell. Isn't infinity enough?

When you say "proved by scientific evidence", you mean that we can verify a theory using observation and experimentation. The "flights" that you mention are simply theories, like the Theory of Gravity or the Theory of Relativity, but theories which cannot be _proven_. Theories about the existence of germs, about the roundness of the Earth and whether it revolves around the sun were also considered "flights" at one time.

Science is merely a form of faith in our understanding of the universe. We believe that we know that a chicken is made of particles called molecules, and that the molecules are made of atoms, the atoms of smaller particles, ad infinitum. However, Hawking and other theoretical physicists admit that our understanding of subatomic particles is not accurate. The smaller the "particle", the less it behaves like a particle and more like a wave or another phenomena. Therefore, we don't _know_ that a chicken is made of particles... we just _believe_ it.

So we believe that we understand the universe.... but we do not understand it. But we have faith that the scientific method will reveal its secrets to us. That faith may be as equally misplaced as the faith that the Hebrew God will reveal those secrets to His Chosen Ones on Judgement Day, or that any other God will bless us with a revelation as to the nature of his/her/its creation.

No human can prove the essential rightness of either faith. Therefore, we are left with one option: *believe as we choose, but* *accept any faith as possibly correct, and no one faith as exclusively correct*.


----------



## nabi

Everness said:
			
		

> Mirá Nabi... creo que eres cristiano. Lee estos dos versículos.
> 
> I Corintios 13. 12 Ahora vemos por espejo, oscuramente; mas entonces veremos cara a cara. Ahora conozco en parte; pero entonces conoceré como fui conocido.
> 
> I Juan 3. 2 Amados, ahora somos hijos de Dios, y aún no se ha manifestado lo que hemos de ser; pero sabemos que cuando él se manifieste, seremos semejantes a él, porque le veremos tal como él es.
> 
> Aun si Dios existiese objetivamente y no fuese producto de nuestros sueños y anhelos, las limitaciones en nuestra capacidad de ver y experimentar a Dios directamente permiten que proyectemos nuestras propias necesidades y temores sobre Dios. Es imposible no hacerlo. Por ejemplo, muchos tenemos la imagen de un Dios castrador y controlador que lo único que quiere es amargarnos la vida. Quizá el verdadero Dios no sea así. Pero gracias a nuestros propios conflictos irresueltos y a algunos predicadores que son expertos en instigar miedo, la imagen de Dios se desvirtua. ¿Qué opinas?



que bueno tu comentario

mi opinion es:
*I Corintios 13. 12 Ahora vemos por espejo, oscuramente; mas entonces veremos cara a cara. Ahora conozco en parte; pero entonces conoceré como fui conocido. *en este versiculo el apostol Pablo le esta hablado al pueblo de corinto acerca del conociemiento de nosotros mismos con el conocimiento del amor de Dios, cuando dice "oscuramente" dice que nosotros no nos conocemos como Dios nos conoce, asi que mientras mas nos acercamos a el mas nos concemos a nosostros mismos, y acercarnos a El es aceptando su amor, fijate que este es el capitulo en donde el apostol pablo habla y enseña acerca del amor.

*I Juan 3. 2 Amados, ahora somos hijos de Dios, y aún no se ha manifestado lo que hemos de ser; pero sabemos que cuando él se manifieste, seremos semejantes a él, porque le veremos tal como él es. *aqui el apostol juan, en su primera carta juanina habla de que el conocimiento completo de nuestra existencia y semejanza con Dios se descubrira mas a fondo, si como hijos de EL permitimos que el se manifieste con todo su amor hacia nosostros, lo clave que dice aqui es que seremos semejantes y no iguales, remarco esto mientras mas conoces a Dios que fue quien te creo te conoces mas a ti mismo, si conoces al Padre conoces al hijo, porque el hijo hereda las caracteristicas del Padre.

que bueno, saber que alguien como tu lee las sagradas escrituras


----------



## nabi

luar said:
			
		

> _"Dios es amor. Y nos ama, y nos recompensa siempre si observamos sus mandamientos. ¿Sí?, dijo el maestro. Entonces la noticia no es tan buena, ¿no?"_ Anthony de Mello



el hecho no es observar, el mundo esta llenos de observadores que solo ven pero no practican ni hacen nada, Jesucristo dijo:

juan 14:15 "si me amais guardad mis mandamientos"
juan 15:10si guardan mis mandamientos, permaneceran en mi amor, asi como yo he guardado los mandamientos  de mi Padre, y permanezco en su amor"

aqui se muestra que el guardar es el practicar, los observadores se pierden de muchas experoencias hermosas con Dios.

estos son los principios que comparto, entiendo que otros no lo hagan y lo acepto con humildad.

gracias me gustaria saber tu opinion.


----------



## Fernando

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> This is where we disagree.  Why must we suppose that there is something beyond the "physical part" of the universe?  The physical part is infinite, as far as we can tell.  Isn't infinity enough?


Then, ethics stands oter science's limits (apart from parallel universes, of course).

Moderately off-topic: Even physical world would not be understable to us, according to Mrs. Heisenberg and Gödel. Of course, religion would only provide us another (lesser) sort of "knowledge".
Completely off-topic, maybe the Universe is not infinite.



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> The "flights" that you mention are simply theories, like the Theory of Gravity or the Theory of Relativity, but theories which cannot be _proven_.


A theory which can  not be proven (or least, proven it is false) is not Science, by definition.



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Theories about the existence of germs, about the roundness of the Earth and whether it revolves around the sun were also considered "flights" at one time.


I consider a theory something which is supported by SOME evidence. Of course, theories can be right, wrong or can be good or worse aproximation to reality, what I can not admit is hollow mysticism disguised of science.



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Science is merely a form of faith in our understanding of the universe.


The rules of faith and science are different. 



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> the molecules are made of atoms, the atoms of smaller particles, ad infinitum.


Off-topic: There is a limit, if we are Planckians.



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> So we believe that we understand the universe.... but we do not understand it.  But we have faith that the scientific method will reveal its secrets to us.  That faith may be as equally misplaced as our faith that the Hebrew God will reveal those secrets to His Chosen Ones on Judgement Day.


In this sense, you are right. But do you (or a "science bigot", to call it this way) really believe Science is to provide a basis for ethics?


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:
			
		

> Then, ethics stands outside science's limits ...
> In this sense, you are right. But do you (or a "science bigot", to call it this way) really believe Science is to provide a basis for ethics?


 If you continue my argument to its logical end, then neither science nor religion can provide a basis for ethics, since they are both based on the faith that we can accurately perceive and understand the universe. 





			
				Fer said:
			
		

> Moderately off-topic: Even physical world would not be understable to us, according to Mrs. Heisenberg and Gödel. Of course, religion would only provide us another (lesser) sort of "knowledge".


  I totally agree.  And it doesn't matter if the universe is truly infinite.  As far as we are concerned, it is too big to see the end of it, which means that from our point of view it is infinite.





			
				fer said:
			
		

> A theory which can not be proven (or least, proven it is false) is not Science, by definition.


 There is a difference between a theory that has not been proven and one that can not be proven.  The first is science, the second is not.





			
				Fer said:
			
		

> The rules of faith and science are different.


 I disagree, since they are both based on human perception.





> Off-topic: There is a limit, if we are Planckians.


 Is anyone still a Planckian?


----------



## Fernando

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> If you continue my argument to its logical end, then neither science nor religion can provide a basis for ethics, since they are both based on the faith that we can accurately perceive and understand the universe.


I can not seize your argument. I think you have a point but it is unclear to me tyje connection between understanding and ethics. The problem to me is that ethics means something beyond knowledge (though is assisted by knowledge).



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> There is a difference between a theory that has not been proven and one that can not be proven. The first is science, the second is not.


 It was my point.



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I disagree, since they are both based on human perception.


The rules of Science are clear, formal, shareable and falsable. Faith's are not.



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Is anyone still a Planckian?


 Absolutely off-topic: I would say most current scientist are.


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:
			
		

> I can not seize your argument. I think you have a point but it is unclear to me tyje connection between understanding and ethics. The problem to me is that ethics means something beyond knowledge (though is assisted by knowledge).
> 
> The rules of Science are clear, formal, shareable and falsable. Faith's are not.


 The rules of science are as you say, and the result is that we have a scientific view of the world which does not include god.  This view of the world is no more correct than a view of the world that includes god, because the scientific view of the world includes "proven" theories that are totally false.  

Example: "photons are particles of light".  Photons at first appeared to us to be particles, and it was proven that they have a measurable velocity.  However, they do not always behave as particles. (see Afshar's experiment)  Therefore, the theory that has been scientifically proven to be a universal truth, is not a universal truth after all. Just like the "fact" that the Earth is flat, the "fact" that matter is made of particles (the Planckian universe) is not accurate.

I believe the universe to be a certain way, but my beliefs, based on science, will probably be proven false by science.  Therefore, my belief in the universe as I conceive it is merely my faith that science is correct.  For me, Faith in Science is preferable to Faith in God because the first holds the promise that everything is knowable without spiritual intervention.  That means it is in my power, as a lowly human, to know everything about the universe.

But that is just my hope, my faith.  All I can do is pray to Einstein that it is my faith that is the correct one, and not Faith in God that is correct.


----------



## Fernando

The compatibility between the faith in God and in science is a common place since Aquinas. Religion (at least, most religios people) accept that if you want to send a rocket to the Moon you would better to NASA rather than to St Patricks.

Absolute, totally, obscenely off-topic: About Planck, I am referring to quantic theory that set that energy is discretelely packaged in quanta. "Particle universe" is not a Max Planck invention.


----------



## Everness

nabi said:
			
		

> que bueno tu comentario
> 
> mi opinion es:
> *I Corintios 13. 12 Ahora vemos por espejo, oscuramente; mas entonces veremos cara a cara. Ahora conozco en parte; pero entonces conoceré como fui conocido. *en este versiculo el apostol Pablo le esta hablado al pueblo de corinto acerca del conociemiento de nosotros mismos con el conocimiento del amor de Dios, cuando dice "oscuramente" dice que nosotros no nos conocemos como Dios nos conoce, asi que mientras mas nos acercamos a el mas nos concemos a nosostros mismos, y acercarnos a El es aceptando su amor, fijate que este es el capitulo en donde el apostol pablo habla y enseña acerca del amor.
> 
> *I Juan 3. 2 Amados, ahora somos hijos de Dios, y aún no se ha manifestado lo que hemos de ser; pero sabemos que cuando él se manifieste, seremos semejantes a él, porque le veremos tal como él es. *aqui el apostol juan, en su primera carta juanina habla de que el conocimiento completo de nuestra existencia y semejanza con Dios se descubrira mas a fondo, si como hijos de EL permitimos que el se manifieste con todo su amor hacia nosostros, lo clave que dice aqui es que seremos semejantes y no iguales, remarco esto mientras mas conoces a Dios que fue quien te creo te conoces mas a ti mismo, si conoces al Padre conoces al hijo, porque el hijo hereda las caracteristicas del Padre.
> 
> que bueno, saber que alguien como tu lee las sagradas escrituras



El problema es que vemos por espejo, es decir un reflejo de quien es Dios. Pero luego los seres humanos tomamos esos reflejos tan pálidos y limitados y construimos un edificio de 50 pisos encima de tan frágil cimientos. Los edificios de 50 pisos son todas las religiones institucionalizadas sin excepción. Para colmo de males, damos otro pasito más y decimos que nuestra visión miope es la única y verdadera. Dicha actitud es la que luego permite que en el nombre de Dios se cometan tantas barbaridades. El último capítulo de estas degeneraciones teológicas que involucran a Dios comenzó a escribirse el 11 de septiembre del 2001. Ahora tenemos a dos bandos fundamentalistas que invocan el nombre de Dios para cometer delitos de lesa humanidad. Mientras tanto, Dios seguramente está llorando y lamentándose de haber creado a seres tan imbéciles.


----------



## luar

Advertencia
Estas frases no son milenarias ni tampoco paulinas:

_Krishnamurti nos dice: "El día en que enseñamos a un niño el nombre de un pájaro, el niño deja de ver el pájaro". El niño mira esa cosa alegre y viva, llena de misterio y sorpresa, y nosotros le enseñamos: es un gorrión" (…) La idea, la palabra, pueden ser un obstáculo para que veamos el gorrión. (…) La palabra y la idea "Dios" pueden ser un obstáculo para ver a Dios._

_(…) La partitura, no es la música; el menú, no es la comida; el poste indicador, no es el final del viaje._

Anthony De Mello


----------



## Fernando

I like the quote, luar.

Anyway, consider what would happen with Mozart music without a score.


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:
			
		

> The compatibility between the faith in God and in science is a common place since Aquinas. Religion (at least, most religios people) accept that if you want to send a rocket to the Moon you would better to NASA rather than to St Patricks.


 True... my argument is flawed in that, even though we do not understand _everything_ about the universe, the most basic laws regarding geometry, kinetics and gravity (for example) are correct.  

On the other hand, there is no way to prove that the most basic tenets of religions are correct... I mean, no-one can even prove that Jesus was born in December, let alone that he was the son of god.  That he had a father is without doubt... the identity of that father is a matter of faith (or reason).


----------



## Everness

luar said:
			
		

> Advertencia
> Estas frases no son milenarias ni tampoco paulinas:
> 
> _Krishnamurti nos dice: "El día en que enseñamos a un niño el nombre de un pájaro, el niño deja de ver el pájaro". El niño mira esa cosa alegre y viva, llena de misterio y sorpresa, y nosotros le enseñamos: es un gorrión" (…) La idea, la palabra, pueden ser un obstáculo para que veamos el gorrión. (…) La palabra y la idea "Dios" pueden ser un obstáculo para ver a Dios._
> 
> _(…) La partitura, no es la música; el menú, no es la comida; el poste indicador, no es el final del viaje._
> 
> Anthony De Mello



Point taken. However, we all end up having an idea of who or what God is or isn't. It's impossible not to have one. 

Nabi argues that God exists objectively. Other people argue that God is just a projection of our innermost fears and wishes. Other people don't want to make statements about the absolute (they are called agnostics). But there are also folks who believe that God exists independently from our inner processes but who are also aware that we perceive him/her/it through our tinted glasses. Therefore, it's important to revise constantly our theological glasses and make sure that our perception of God resembles the real God. The task of good theologians is to help us develop 20/20 vision. 

The problem is when you think you got there and act upon such belief. When that happens, you take town the twin towers in NYC and kill 3,000 people in the process or you invade a sovereign country and you kill thousands of innocent people in the process (W acknowledged the other day that around 30,000 people have died in Iraq so far.) 

My point? It's impossible not to have an idea of God even if you don't subscribe or belong to one of the established religious corporations. Some of us believe that having a privatized faith is better than belonging to a particular religion. I personally think that we are just lazy and we don't want to get up on a Sunday or Saturday morning (or whenever our services are held). So all this BS we come up with is just a good excuse to sleep in...


----------



## fenixpollo

Everness said:
			
		

> However, we all end up having an idea of who or what God is or isn't. It's impossible not to have an idea of God even if you don't subscribe or belong to one of the established religious corporations.


 Only to the extent that much of the language and culture that we are raised in are seeped in religious concepts. In the U.S., those concepts are largely Protestant Christian. In Latin America, those concepts are largely Catholic Christian. In Arabic-speaking countries, largely Islamic. It is possible to speak Arabic yet be an atheist. However, the Arabic atheist's language and his concept of the universe will still be couched in monotheistic terms, to the extent that he is influenced by his culture. 

But if you're implying that the human brain, by its very nature, requires a concept of god in order to function, I disagree.


----------



## nabi

Everness said:
			
		

> El problema es que vemos por espejo, es decir un reflejo de quien es Dios. Pero luego los seres humanos tomamos esos reflejos tan pálidos y limitados y construimos un edificio de 50 pisos encima de tan frágil cimientos. Los edificios de 50 pisos son todas las religiones institucionalizadas sin excepción. Para colmo de males, damos otro pasito más y decimos que nuestra visión miope es la única y verdadera. Dicha actitud es la que luego permite que en el nombre de Dios se cometan tantas barbaridades. El último capítulo de estas degeneraciones teológicas que involucran a Dios comenzó a escribirse el 11 de septiembre del 2001. Ahora tenemos a dos bandos fundamentalistas que invocan el nombre de Dios para cometer delitos de lesa humanidad. Mientras tanto, Dios seguramente está llorando y lamentándose de haber creado a seres tan imbéciles.



me gusta mucho la forma en que expones tus ideas, ni una sola vez me has faltado el respeto, hay algo que te queria decir, el bando de los musulmanes creen e el dios Ala, el cual dicen que es igual que el Dios Jehova, pero no lo son uno es el Dios de los hebreos (Jehova-padre+jesucristo-hijo+Espiritu Santo= Dios), para ellos es ala.

yo no apruebo los acontecimientos del 11 de septiembre, y tienes razon hay que estar muy desubicado para creer que matando a gente se complace o se adora a Dios la pregunta es que clase de dios es al que le sirven, que se complace con la muerte de inocentes?

Dios nos creo perfectos pero el pecado nos desvirtuo, hoy en dia a pesar de pecados y de imperfecciones Dios quiere que nos acerquemos a EL, aunque parezca muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy, pero muy,muy,muy,muy,muy,muy locooooooooooo, Dios nos ama a pesar de ser como somos el ama a su creacion.

(esta es mi creencia muy personal no pido que la crean)


----------



## Edwin

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Science is merely a form of faith in our understanding of the universe.



I am reading a fascinating book on this subject right now called *The End of Faith: Religion, Terror and the Future of Reason* by Sam Harris. He has some really interesting things to say about the subject of traditional religion ---without denying the many mysteries of life. (By googling you will find many reviews of his book and several interviews with him. He's a very knowledgeable guy with a degree in philosophy from Stanford, many years of study of both Eastern and Western religions and is now working on a doctorate in neuroscience.) 

One interesting point he makes is that knowledge of religion for most is based on what we find in a book supposedly written by God many years ago. (Of course there are several such books and they don't all agree.) The *book* is not particularly well organized nor is it internally consistent. On the other hand scientific knowledge is based on current experience and is being constantly tested and revised.  The only "progress" he sees being made in religion is that made by ignoring certain inconvenient statements found in the holy book(s) and taking advantage of recent scientific knowledge to circumvent "knowledge" from these books that is clearly false. 

Now you  might say that faith in scientific theories is the same as faith in God. A basic difference is that scientific theories are more easily tested (not proved -- but their predictions can be verified by anyone with the energy to investigate). You need not believe in electromagnetic radiation, but you certainly see some concrete evidence for its existence in your everyday use of radio, TV, computers, cell phones, etc.   It is considerably more difficult to test religious ideas. 

One interesting thought he fleshes out in his book is the danger of being a religious "moderate" and the liberal's toleration of the dangers and absurdities of much of organized religion. This may sound unreasonable, but read what he has to say and see if it doesn't change your mind. 

As Richard Dawkins is quoted as saying, "The End of Faith is a genuinely frightening book...Read Sam Harris and wake up."


----------



## Everness

Edwin said:
			
		

> One interesting point he makes is that knowledge of religion for most is based on what we find in a book supposedly written by God many years ago. (Of course there are several such books and they don't all agree.) The *book* is not particularly well organized nor is it internally consistent.



Sacred books per se aren't the problem. We overlook the fact that they weren't written by God himself/herself/itself. They are a human-divine endeavor. The perfect word of God is always mediated through imperfect human channels. Picture two concentric circles. The innermost circle is the Word of God and the outermost is our theology. No one has direct access to the Word of God. We always read it through our flawed theological lenses. When I hear W and Al Kaeda talk about God, I realize how easy it is to impose our ideology on the Word of God. We muffle it so we don't allow it to speak to us. We use it and abuse it to pursue our own agenda.


----------



## Maria Juanita

nabi said:
			
		

> el bando de los musulmanes creen e el dios Ala, el cual dicen que es igual que el Dios Jehova, pero no lo son uno es el Dios de los hebreos (Jehova-padre+jesucristo-hijo+Espiritu Santo= Dios), para ellos es ala.




Humildemente, pienso que Dios es un concepto abstracto y como tal, ha sido moldeado y desvirtuado segun las circunstancias y acomodaciones personales o grupales de diversas sociedades e individuos influyentes. Precisamente por eso, por que es abstracto.

By the way, thank you Edwin, for your recomendations. I happen to find any book recommendation as a delightful gift.

Saludillos,


----------



## nabi

Maria Juanita said:
			
		

> Humildemente, pienso que Dios es un concepto abstracto y como tal, ha sido moldeado y desvirtuado segun las circunstancias y acomodaciones personales o grupales de diversas sociedades e individuos influyentes. Precisamente por eso, por que es abstracto.
> 
> By the way, thank you Edwin, for your recomendations. I happen to find any book recommendation as a delightful gift.
> 
> Saludillos,



jesucristro dijo yo soy el mismo ayer hoy y siempre y por los siglos de los siglos amen, tambien dijo cielo y tierra pasaran mas mi palabra no pasara.

aqui vemos que Dios es uno y es inconmobible e inmutable, inalterable, somos los seres humanos quienes por mucho tiempo hemos creido que sabemos mas que El, ya que muchas veces no le hacemos caso de las cosas que dice, somos las personas las que muchas veces ponemos y quitamos palabras y actitudes a Dios, critican muchas veces a Dios sin jamas haber leido la biblia como pueden hablar de alguien que no conocen.

el comentario es una creencia general que tengo, no estoy diciendo que tu lo haces en ciertas cosas apoyo tu sustentacion, espero que haya quedado claro no te estoy señalando a ti de que tu hagas esto.

gracias por tu comentario me gusto mucho.


----------



## luar

Everness said:
			
		

> Some of us believe that having a privatized faith is better than belonging to a particular religion. I personally think that we are just lazy and we don't want to get up on a Sunday or Saturday morning (or whenever our services are held). So all this BS we come up with is just a good excuse to sleep in...


 
Are you calling me lazy? I truly believed I was obeying the Law: _Six days do your work, but on the seventh day do not work, so that your ox and your donkey may rest and the slave born in your household, and the alien as well, may be refreshed. _Exodus 23:12


----------



## ampurdan

I was reading Fenixpollo's and Fernando's interesting Science discussion and I couldn't help noticing that Fernando said something about Science being unable to be the basis for Ethics. And I wonder... Why should Ethics need Science as a basis when it is a self-standing discipline? Of course he does not need any Religion either.

When I'm on my own and I think if what I did to that person and what I said to that other was good or bad, I would not think in what Max Planck said or in what does the Church and the Bible tell me that God has said about this particular case... I would be using a development of the law: "don't do to the others what you don't want to be done to you". That is simple Ethics. There is no danger that any development of empiric Sciences may afect this principle.


----------



## fenixpollo

ampurdan said:
			
		

> "don't do to the others what you don't want to be done to you". That is simple Ethics. There is no danger that any development of empiric Sciences may afect this principle.


 I think that Fernando's point was that this "law" comes from an ethical code that has been propagated by religions, and that it did not come from science.  I was arguing that science and religion were equally faith-based.  I understood Fernando's argument to be that they are not equal, because science offers understanding where religion can not; while religion offers ethics which science can not. 

This is a familiar argument to me, so if I'm incorrectly attributing it to you, Fernando, I'm confident that you will correct me.


----------



## Vision

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> Creo en Dios y leo la Biblia pero no voy a la iglesia. A mí me parece aceptable.


 
A mi me sucede igual.
¡Qué curioso, no?!

saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I think that Fernando's point was that this "law" comes from an ethical code that has been propagated by religions, and that it did not come from science. I was arguing that science and religion were equally faith-based. I understood Fernando's argument to be that they are not equal, because science offers understanding where religion can not; while religion offers ethics which science can not.


 
Well, Religion may or may not be the instrument by means of which Ethics were propagated, but I think they stand independent of it and of any empirical Science, because they don't need to check in the empiric world the validity of their principles, they result from the rational structure of our mind. I can imagine me in the place of the other and how would I feel like if he behaved towards me the way I behaved towards him. Behaving this way is the only adequate way to behave, with independence of whether there is a State or a Heaven to reward me and a Hell to punish me. You don't need any faith for it. For Science you only need some _cogito _and faith in your feelings. You do need Faith for Religion.


----------



## Fernando

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I think that Fernando's point was that this "law" comes from an ethical code that has been propagated by religions, and that it did not come from science.  I was arguing that science and religion were equally faith-based.  I understood Fernando's argument to be that they are not equal, because science offers understanding where religion can not; while religion offers ethics which science can not.
> 
> This is a familiar argument to me, so if I'm incorrectly attributing it to you, Fernando, I'm confident that you will correct me.



Right. Religion offers ethics which science can not. Of course, it does not imply religion is the ONLY basis for ethics. 

The point is Religion is not the opposite of Science, Materialism is the opposite of Religion and certainly some religions are the opposite of Science, but also platonism is the opposite of Science.


----------



## ampurdan

So... Religion is not the opposite of Science and Platonism is... How so?

I insist in Ethics being as independent from any Religion as Science is.


----------



## Fernando

ampurdan said:
			
		

> So... Religion is not the opposite of Science and Platonism is... How so?


Platonism insists our senses lies to us. As a consequence, experimental evidence has no or limited value to a "good" platonist. If you scorn experiments Science is a bit difficult.

Only "pure thought" is valid. Said this, Heisenberg was a well-known platonist.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> I insist in Ethics being as independent from any Religion as Science is.


And I insist religion is one of the possible basis for ethics while Science certainly will ever be.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> Platonism insists our senses lies to us. As a consequence, experimental evidence has no or limited value to a "good" platonist. If you scorn experiments Science is a bit difficult.
> 
> Only "pure thought" is valid. Said this, Heisenberg was a well-known platonist.


 
That's an oversimplification of Platonism. Platonism admits Science as an explanation of the rules of the sensible World, of course; and he did it a good deal of time before Christianism did. Besides, Platon's ideal World had much to do with Maths à la Pithagoras. 

What's the problem with Heisenberg being a platonist?



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> And I insist religion is one of the possible basis for ethics while Science certainly will ever be.


 
The basis Religion offers for Ethics are "heteronomous" and reduce the ethic value of actions.


----------



## Fernando

Platonism loves Maths (specially à la Pithagoras). It hates experimentation. If Maths says A and experiment says B, A is right. Off-topic anyway.

Then Ethics only have value when it is self-containing? Anyway is off-topic again. My point is Science can not supply rules (being heteronomous or not).

Anyway the Ethics issue is totally off-topic. It would be better is either Church-State thread or in a new one.


----------



## ampurdan

Well, it looks like I should shut my mouth here. In short, don't attribute those anti-science statements to Platonism, please.

A bad sciencentificism can supply heteronomous ethic rules as Religion does. 

You can do something you believe to be good to someone else because it is good you do it or because you love the person you do it to or because you fear to go to Hell. First one has to do with Ethics, the other two don't. I agree that God is not necessarily relationed to Heaven and Hell as reward and punishment, but I think that many people only want him to do this metaphysical judge role, because they think that without God, the world would be less safe (God is their Leviathan).


----------



## Metztli

Imagine there's no Heaven, No Hell below us
Above us only sky.

Imagine there's no countries, Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people... Living life in peace ...


----------



## Fernando

Metztli said:
			
		

> Imagine there's no Heaven, No Hell below us
> Above us only sky.


Albania? Cambodia?



			
				Metztli said:
			
		

> Imagine there's no countries


Somalia? Uganda?


----------



## nabi

desde hace mucho tiempo han habido discusiones acerca de la ciencia y la teologia, lo cierto es que la ciencia nunca ha podido quebrantar ninguna ley teologica bueno hasta donde yo estoy enterado, siempre he visto que la ciencia sustenta cientificamente todo lo que la biblia dice.


----------



## claro

Metztli said:
			
		

> Imagine there's no Heaven, No Hell below us
> Above us only sky.
> 
> Imagine there's no countries, Nothing to kill or die for
> And no religion too
> Imagine all the people... Living life in peace ...


Next verse:

_Imagine no possessions, I wonder if you can_
_No need for greed or hunger, a__ brotherhood of man_
_Imagine all the people, sharing all the world..._

...wrote John Lennon, the multi-millionaire who at the time lived in a 27 bedroom luxury mansion in a private estate (surrounded by a big fence).

Going back to the subject of the thread, Lennon also said in another (much better) song:

"God is a concept by which we measure our pain"


----------



## fenixpollo

Cherine, I made statements about Iran and Arabic in order to make a point. However, I had not researched them and I apologize for such gross inaccuracy.  Thanks for correcting me. 





			
				nabi said:
			
		

> lo cierto es que la ciencia nunca ha podido quebrantar ninguna *ley teologica* bueno hasta donde yo estoy enterado, siempre he visto que la ciencia sustenta cientificamente todo lo que la biblia dice.


 Hay leyes de la física, de la gravedad, etc., pero no existen "leyes" de la teología.  Son creencias o principios que cambian de religión en religión, de persona en persona.  Como prueba, comparo las "leyes" de mi teología con las "leyes" de la teología de nabi... no son iguales, entonces no son leyes.


----------



## cuchuflete

nabi said:
			
		

> lo cierto es que la ciencia nunca ha podido quebrantar ninguna ley teologica bueno hasta donde yo estoy enterado, siempre he visto que la ciencia sustenta cientificamente todo lo que la biblia dice.



Lo cierto es que la ciencia no se dedica a las supuestas leyes teológicas.  La ciencia tampoco se preocupa por la biblia.

Science, as a field of purely human endeavor, has better targets for its attention than matters of faith in any one or more deities, whether such faith is held by individuals, throngs, or household pets.

Science is not against theology; nor is it in favor of it.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Cherine, I made statements about Iran and Arabic in order to make a point. However, I had not researched them and I apologize for such gross inaccuracy. Thanks for correcting me. Hay leyes de la física, de la gravedad, etc., pero no existen "leyes" de la teología. Son creencias o principios que cambian de religión en religión, de persona en persona. Como prueba, comparo las "leyes" de mi teología con las "leyes" de la teología de nabi... no son iguales, entonces no son leyes.


 
No intento refutar comentarios ni contradecir a nadie, sólo apunto lo que dice el diccionario.
Saludos

*LEY*

f. Cada una de las relaciones constantes y universales que intervienen o participan en un fenómeno:
ley de la gravedad.
8.Norma de conducta a la que se somete una comunidad o un grupo social:
la hora de la comida en mi casa es ley. 

10. *ley de Dios rel.* Todo aquello que es conforme a la voluntad divina.



> Lo cierto es que la ciencia no se dedica a las supuestas leyes teológicas. La ciencia tampoco se preocupa por la biblia.


----------



## cuchuflete

> *ley de Dios rel.* Todo aquello que es conforme a la voluntad divina.


  Y claro que hay seres bastante humanos,  dispuestos a decirnos---a ciencia muy cierta--lo que es la voluntad divina.


----------



## nabi

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Lo cierto es que la ciencia no se dedica a las supuestas leyes teológicas.  La ciencia tampoco se preocupa por la biblia.
> 
> Science, as a field of purely human endeavor, has better targets for its attention than matters of faith in any one or more deities, whether such faith is held by individuals, throngs, or household pets.
> 
> Science is not against theology; nor is it in favor of it.



la ciencia no, pero los cientificos si, muchos utilizan argumentos cientificos para comprabar contradicciones que no existen acerca de argumentos doctrinales y teologicos que estan postulados como verdades relevantes e imprecindibles para muchas personas que tienen fe mas que en lo cientificamente comprobable, en lo divinamente ( fe) comprobable, ejemplo big bang no sostiene a Dios como creador
darwin no sostiene que el hombre fue creado por Dios.

y asi hay muchas cosas mas pero la fulminante realidad es que ningun argumento ha podido invalidar la doctrina de fe que profeza la palabra de Dios.

buena opinion cuchuflete


----------



## fenixpollo

Lo escientíficamente comprobable es fácil de entender -- se comprueba a través de la observación.





			
				nabi said:
			
		

> en lo divinamente ( fe) comprobable


 No entiendo este concepto.  ¿Cómo se comprueba algo divinamente?  ¿Cómo vas a comprobar que dios existe?  





			
				nabi said:
			
		

> la fulminante realidad es que ningun argumento ha podido invalidar la doctrina de fe que profeza la palabra de Dios.


 100% cierto.  La ciencia solamente puede comprobar leyes naturales... no las _sobre_naturales.


----------



## the rock

hola he leido muchas opiniones pero en realidad ninguna a mi concepto personal responde a la pregunta que planteo prophet.

creo que la pregunta muchos no le saben la respuesta y se han puesto a dar vueltas sobre el mismo eje. sin llegar a ningun punto fijo.

para mi persona Dios representa mi vida, yo tengo la necesidad de creer y de ser aceptado y amado por Dios. por ejemplo habia dioses griegos que para ellos representaban la paz y la prosperidad, creo que a la medida que nos acerquemos a Dios le conoceremos mas y a si descubriremos quien en realidad es el, dar opiniones sin conocerlo es un poco atrevido o arriesgado, pero bueno es mi opinion.

creo que debemos meditar mas en la pregunta de introduccion.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Vuelvo a dar mi respuesta (que fue la segunda en el post), ojalá podamos volver al hilo original  



			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Dios, para mi -que no tengo una religión específica, pero me van más las ideas judeocristianas- es un ser divino en quien confío plenamente.
> Se que hay quien piensa que no existe, y lo respeto. Yo tengo la *necesidad* de creer en un ser que pueda y logre todo lo que como humanos no podemos.
> Respeto la idea de cada quien, los que creen y los que no, porque tienen sus razones para ello y eso es suficiente para mi.
> Finalmente todos los dioses de los que hablan todas las religiones se traducen en una misma cosa "AMOR": al otro, a ti mismo.


 
Saludos


----------



## Mei

> Originalmente publicado por *tigger_uhuhu*
> _Yo tengo la *necesidad* de creer en un ser que pueda y logre todo lo que como humanos no podemos._


 
¿Solo porque necesitemos que exista significa que existe?


----------



## the rock

Mei said:
			
		

> ¿Solo porque necesitemos que exista significa que existe?



hola lei a mi criterio muy personal, el ser humano tiene necesidad de Dios, creo abiertamente que los actos del mundo nos hacen ver que Dios esta ausente de muchos corazones, creo que la necesidad a Dios viene de la inmensa necesidad de amor que las personas tenemos.

lo que necesitan ya existe, todo lo el ser humano necesita creo que Dios lo puede suplir pero estoy de acuerdo en que no se le debe buscar a Dios solo por necesidad, es como si a nosotros nos buscaran solo porque tenemos dinero, creo que eso lastimaria el corazon de alguien. el valor genuino no es por las inumerables cosas que alguien tenga si no por lo que una persona es.

lei espero haber aportado un poco a tu pregunta.


----------



## Mei

the rock said:
			
		

> hola lei a mi criterio muy personal, el ser humano tiene necesidad de Dios, creo abiertamente que los actos del mundo nos hacen ver que Dios esta ausente de muchos corazones, creo que la necesidad a Dios viene de la inmensa necesidad de amor que las personas tenemos.
> 
> lo que necesitan ya existe, todo lo el ser humano necesita creo que Dios lo puede suplir pero estoy de acuerdo en que no se le debe buscar a Dios solo por necesidad, es como si a nosotros nos buscaran solo porque tenemos dinero, creo que eso lastimaria el corazon de alguien. el valor genuino no es por las inumerables cosas que alguien tenga si no por lo que una persona es.
> 
> lei espero haber aportado un poco a tu pregunta.


 
Bueno lo que yo creo es que los humanos tenemos miedo a lo que no sabemos y para que no nos dé miedo, a ese miedo le ponemos amor y le llamamos Dios.


----------



## Tattydanzr

God, great name, is it? for me that name is the person who creates every day a new hope, a new challenge, my Father...I depend on Him, 'cause he knows me better than myself. God, The Father is the greatest, he cares about us, even when we forget him, and only look for him when we have problems, He is the best example when we talk about LOVE, PEACE, CARE, MERCY, SECURITY, etc. Most people can't understand how He allow so many wars and desaster; I believe he wants us to learn to be responsable about He gave us --the earth--. But I just can't ignore, all the people don't care a bit about God, but I just ask God to have mercy for them, cause there is a God and they will know about Him...


----------



## the rock

Mei said:
			
		

> Bueno lo que yo creo es que los humanos tenemos miedo a lo que no sabemos y para que no nos dé miedo, a ese miedo le ponemos amor y le llamamos Dios.



es muy logica tu posicion pero puedes tener tu miedo de algo a loq eun tu amas?

a mi parecer muy personal, no es logico que los humanos tengamos temor o miedo de Dios ya que el es amor, pues asi lo he visto yo, creo que el verdadero amor echa fuera el temor o el miedo.

mei estoy de acuerdo en que la incertidumbre produce temor, por eso creo que es importante conocer a Dios, esto es lo mejor si lo conoces la incertidumbre disminuye y si la incertidumbre disminuye el temor disminuye y si el temor disminuye es porque cada vez mas el amor esta tomando la posicion vacia que el temor va dejando en los corazones.

la gente hoy se pregunta quien es Dios?

segun lo que he vivido y mi muy personal experiencia he llegado a la conclucion que Dios es el verdadero amor, no el amor segun el modo de pensar de las personas si no segun el modo de Dios y para saber el modo de Dios hay que conocerlo.

se que este es un tema muy complejo pero muy interesante, porque gente como prophet pregunta esto, sencillamente porque necesita conocer a Dios.

que bueno mei tu opinion es bastante logica y muy comprensible.


----------



## Laia

the rock said:
			
		

> segun lo que he vivido y mi muy personal experiencia he llegado a la conclucion que Dios es el verdadero amor, no el amor segun el modo de pensar de las personas si no segun el modo de Dios y para saber el modo de Dios hay que conocerlo.


 
Pues vaya, según lo que he vivido y mi muy personal experiencia he llegado a la conclusión de que Dios no existe, o de que si existe, tiene un sentido del humor macabro. ¿ Un sentido del humor macabro, de las personas o divino? No lo sé

No te lo tomes a mal, respeto tu opinión, pero... ¿podrías decirme como conoces tú a Dios?


----------



## ilibeth

Dios es la respuesta que anhela y busca tu corazón, porque a partir de la desobediencia de nuestros primeros padres (adàn y eva), nuestra relación con nuestro creador y Padre Celestial, se rompio, es por eso que continuamente el ser humano anda buscando llenar un vacio muy dentro de su ser, (que en muchas ocasiones no sabe explicar), pero que al reconocer que ese vacío solo lo puede llenar DIOS, a través de su hijo amado JESUCRISTO, entonces su vacío DESAPARECE y se es realmente FELIZ! de ahí en adelante ese ser sobrenatural llenará tu vida y no necesitarás drogas. alcohol, sexo Y OTRAS MÁS para ser FELIZ. Lo digo por experiencia propia.


----------



## Mei

> es muy logica tu posicion pero puedes tener tu miedo de algo a loq eun tu amas?


 
No puedo amar lo que no conozco y lo que no conozco me da miedo. ¿Qué debo hacer para conocer a Dios? ¿Leer la Bíblia? ¿En que año se escribió? ¿500 años después del nacimiento de Jesús? Es como si ahora hablaramos de una persona del año 1505... no sé, no lo veo muy claro.

De todas maneras, personalmente admiro a la gente que tiene esa fe, vivirán más felices, pero ahora mismo, tal y como estan las cosas para mi no es tan fácil.

Podríamos estar horas dando vueltas sobre lo mismo.... 

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Laia

ilibeth said:
			
		

> de ahí en adelante ese ser sobrenatural llenará tu vida y no necesitarás drogas. alcohol, sexo Y OTRAS MÁS para ser FELIZ. Lo digo por experiencia propia.


 
¿¿Desde cuándo el sexo es malo?? ¡¡Lo estás comparando con el alcohol y las drogas!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mei said:
			
		

> No puedo amar lo que no conozco y lo que no conozco me da miedo. ¿Qué debo hacer para conocer a Dios? ¿Leer la Bíblia? ¿En que año se escribió? ¿500 años después del nacimiento de Jesús? Es como si ahora hablaramos de una persona del año 1505... no sé, no lo veo muy claro.
> De todas maneras, personalmente admiro a la gente que tiene esa fe, vivirán más felices, pero ahora mismo, tal y como estan las cosas para mi no es tan fácil.
> *Podríamos estar horas dando vueltas sobre lo mismo.... *
> Saludos
> Mei


Totalmente de acuerdo... 
Hay quien cree y quien no, por razones personales. Nadie convencerá a nadie de que cambie de opinión, pues creo que  cada uno tiene sus bases perfectamente sólidas en su mente y/o corazón.


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Totalmente de acuerdo...
> Hay quien cree y quien no, por razones personales. Nadie convencerá a nadie de que cambie de opinión, pues creo que cada uno tiene sus bases perfectamente sólidas en su mente y/o corazón.


 
Es más, nuestras opiniones al final de la discusión serán más radicales de lo que eran cuando empezamos a discutir...


----------



## Mei

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Totalmente de acuerdo...
> Hay quien cree y quien no, por razones personales. Nadie convencerá a nadie de que cambie de opinión, pues creo que cada uno tiene sus bases perfectamente sólidas en su mente y/o corazón.


 
Bueno, yo no las tengo tan solidas, sólo tengo dudas pero las respuestas que me dais y que me da más gente no me convencen, senzillamente no me lo creo, no me lo puedo creer.

Creo que con lo de la Biblia me ha pasado y nadie ha dicho nada. ¿500 años? Quizás 50, ¿no?

Gracias

Mei


----------



## the rock

Mei said:
			
		

> No puedo amar lo que no conozco y lo que no conozco me da miedo. ¿Qué debo hacer para conocer a Dios? ¿Leer la Bíblia? ¿En que año se escribió? ¿500 años después del nacimiento de Jesús? Es como si ahora hablaramos de una persona del año 1505... no sé, no lo veo muy claro.
> 
> De todas maneras, personalmente admiro a la gente que tiene esa fe, vivirán más felices, pero ahora mismo, tal y como estan las cosas para mi no es tan fácil.
> 
> Podríamos estar horas dando vueltas sobre lo mismo....
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mei




si lees donquijote de l mancha o hamlet, podras conocer mucho de los sentimientos de shakespeare y de cervantes y fijate que ellos estan muertos tu no los conocistes ha pasado muchos tiempo.

lo que vale la pena rescatar no es el tiempo en que fue escrita si no el contenido que tiene, la base de todos mis cambios ha sido los principios de vida que la biblia enseña o que la palabra de Dios enseña, fijate la palabra de alguien no se impone, mas bien se escucha, la palabra de Dios hay que escucharla para asi empezar a conocer a Dios mas.

es normal que haya duda, es por esto que planteo que solo esas dudas podran ser disipadas si en su decision muy personal toman la probable decision de abrirle el corazon a Dios.

con mucho amor.


----------



## the rock

Laia said:
			
		

> Pues vaya, según lo que he vivido y mi muy personal experiencia he llegado a la conclusión de que Dios no existe, o de que si existe, tiene un sentido del humor macabro. ¿ Un sentido del humor macabro, de las personas o divino? No lo sé
> 
> No te lo tomes a mal, respeto tu opinión, pero... ¿podrías decirme como conoces tú a Dios?



hola laia, gracias por tu pregunta.
laia yo conoci a Dios cuando vi como el libro a mi papa del alcoholismo, conoci a Dios cuando sano mi corazon de heridas del pasado, conoci a Dios cuano vi que mis padres despues de haber estado durante 4 años divorciados regresaron juntos y que gran casualidad esto sucedio cuando buscaron a Dios, conoci a Dios cuando vi como Dios suplio la necesidad economica de mi familia al no poder dormir en paz por deber una cantidad grande de dinero (aqui no llovio dinero del cielo, aqui Dios nos enseño a dar para despues recibir), conoci a Dios cuando me dio a la mujer mas hermosa del mundo la cual se en mi corazon que es mi esposa y la madre de mis hijos y de todas las generaciones qie vienen,conoci a Dios cuando me intentaron quitar la vida desde que naci y El me guardo de la muerte.

laia hoy puedo seguir hablando de como lo conoci a EL, y hoy sigo conociendo y enamorandome mas de EL, por lo menos hoy cumplo 26 años de edad para mi son 26 años en los que Dios ha sido fiel y muy bueno conmigo.

(todo esto sucedio conmigo cuando yo decidi abrirle mi corazon)

espero haber contribuido a tu pregunta.

gracias.


----------



## Mei

the rock said:
			
		

> si lees donquijote de l mancha o hamlet, podras conocer mucho de los sentimientos de shakespeare y de cervantes y fijate que ellos estan muertos tu no los conocistes ha pasado muchos tiempo.
> 
> lo que vale la pena rescatar no es el tiempo en que fue escrita si no el contenido que tiene, la base de todos mis cambios ha sido los principios de vida que la biblia enseña o que la palabra de Dios enseña, fijate la palabra de alguien no se impone, mas bien se escucha, la palabra de Dios hay que escucharla para asi empezar a conocer a Dios mas.
> 
> es normal que haya duda, es por esto que planteo que solo esas dudas podran ser disipadas si en su decision muy personal toman la probable decision de abrirle el corazon a Dios.
> 
> con mucho amor.


 
Pero ellos existieron realmente! Y no sabemos seguro (al menos yo, claro) que existiera Jesus, personalmente sí me podría llegar a creer que existiera una persona que dijera todo lo que se "supone" que el decía, pero de ahí a que sea cierto... no sé... y ¿vivir en una mentida?.... ¿basar mis creencias en una mentida?.... si ya me cuesta creer sólo me falta un desengaño.

Te agradezco mucho lo que haces pero en este sentido soy cabezota. 

Gracias

Mei


----------



## srsh

the rock said:
			
		

> si lees donquijote de l mancha o hamlet, podras conocer mucho de los sentimientos de shakespeare y de cervantes y fijate que ellos estan muertos tu no los conocistes ha pasado muchos tiempo.


 
La diferencia es que Shakespeare y Cervantes escribieron personalmente sus obras, es por eso que tenemos la certeza de que los escritos en realidad reflejan la forma de pensar de ellos, la diferencia con la biblia es que no la escribió Dios o Jesús, sino simplemente la escribieron hombres INTERPRETANDO lo que ellos ENTENDIERON de lo que RECUERDAN que, por ejemplo Jesús dijo acerca de Dios. Es por eso que de ahi surge un monton de dudas acerca de la biblia. La misma naturaleza del hombre implica que comete errores, ¿quièn nos asegura que no cometieron errores al escribir la biblia?

No estoy diciendo que la biblia es o no verdadera, simplemente son dudas que llegan a mi mente.


----------



## the rock

Mei said:
			
		

> Pero ellos existieron realmente! Y no sabemos seguro (al menos yo, claro) que existiera Jesus, personalmente sí me podría llegar a creer que existiera una persona que dijera todo lo que se "supone" que el decía, pero de ahí a que sea cierto... no sé... y ¿vivir en una mentida?.... ¿basar mis creencias en una mentida?.... si ya me cuesta creer sólo me falta un desengaño.
> 
> Te agradezco mucho lo que haces pero en este sentido soy cabezota.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Mei



no te preocupes cuando alguien tiene dudas es normal que haga preguntas y haga refutaciones.

en mi concepto personal, todo no tiene una explicacion logica, hay cosas que se basan solamente en la fe, el creer o no creer en Dios se trata de fe.
mira el pais de israel, alli jesucristo dejo suficiente evidencia cientifica acerca de que el si existio, y que sus apostoles existieron tambien, en europa se aplica mucho el metodo cientifico por lo que todo se pone en juicio o en duda para llegar a una verdad obsoluta o mas abierta, mira en el post en donde hable de mi experiencia personal con Dios para mi seria muy injusto no creer en el y no amarle despues de todo lo que el hizo por mi.

el mensaje de Dios es muy hermoso y solamente lo podras conocer a EL acercandote a EL, como yo enamore a mi novia, llegando a donde ella y teniendo detalles con ella, si yo no hubiese llegado a donde ella jamas la hubiese conocido, asi pasa con Dios si no te acercas no lo puedes conocer, y la pregunta mas comun es ¿porque el no se acerca a mi? y la respuesta es que siempre ha estado alli lo que pasa es que no han creido en su existencia o sencillamente ponen en duda su amor y su existencia.

tranquila puedes seguir preguntando, creo que estos foros tienen libertad de expresion.

gracias con cariño


----------



## Mei

srsh said:
			
		

> No estoy diciendo que la biblia es o no verdadera, simplemente son dudas que llegan a mi mente.


 
Además, creo que es el libro que a más idiomas se ha traducido, (todos sabemos aquí lo que es traducir fielmente un texto) la de interpretaciónes distintas que surgieron....

Dudas, dudas, dudas,... siempre dudas!   

Mei


----------



## Laia

srsh said:
			
		

> La diferencia es que Shakespeare y Cervantes escribieron personalmente sus obras, es por eso que tenemos la certeza de que los escritos en realidad reflejan la forma de pensar de ellos, la diferencia con la biblia es que no la escribió Dios o Jesús, sino simplemente la escribieron hombres INTERPRETANDO lo que ellos ENTENDIERON de lo que RECUERDAN que, por ejemplo Jesús dijo acerca de Dios. Es por eso que de ahi surge un monton de dudas acerca de la biblia. La misma naturaleza del hombre implica que comete errores, ¿quièn nos asegura que no cometieron errores al escribir la biblia?
> 
> No estoy diciendo que la biblia es o no verdadera, simplemente son dudas que llegan a mi mente.


 
Estoy completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## the rock

srsh said:
			
		

> La diferencia es que Shakespeare y Cervantes escribieron personalmente sus obras, es por eso que tenemos la certeza de que los escritos en realidad reflejan la forma de pensar de ellos, la diferencia con la biblia es que no la escribió Dios o Jesús, sino simplemente la escribieron hombres INTERPRETANDO lo que ellos ENTENDIERON de lo que RECUERDAN que, por ejemplo Jesús dijo acerca de Dios. Es por eso que de ahi surge un monton de dudas acerca de la biblia. La misma naturaleza del hombre implica que comete errores, ¿quièn nos asegura que no cometieron errores al escribir la biblia?
> 
> No estoy diciendo que la biblia es o no verdadera, simplemente son dudas que llegan a mi mente.



a decir verdad la Biblia no fue escrita por hombres que escribieron lo que bien les parecio, la Biblia fue escrita por hombres inspirados por el mismo Dios estos hombres fueron el instrumento de Dios para hablarle a todas las naciones de la tierra acerca de su amor.
una pregunta ¿quien el escribe los mensajes al presidente zapatero, sus secretarios o secretarias o el mismo?, es como cuando el presidente le dicta una carta  a su secretaria ella escribe lo que el presidente le dicto y posterior a eso el presidente la revisa para ver si su escritura es la correcta, asi es con Dios, el escogio hombres y mujeres que emitieran su mensaje tal cual como el lo expreso en sus corazones, Dios siempre se disgusto con hombres que quisieron utilizar su nombre para decir cosas con als que el no estaba de acuerdo. este es un argumento logico

los empresarios no escriben las cartas ellos se las dictan a sus secretarias y estas las redactan al pie de la letra.

buen apunte


----------



## Mei

the rock said:
			
		

> a decir verdad la Biblia no fue escrita por hombres que escribieron lo que bien les parecio, la Biblia fue escrita por hombres inspirados por el mismo Dios estos hombres fueron el instrumento de Dios para hablarle a todas las naciones de la tierra acerca de su amor.
> una pregunta ¿quien el escribe los mensajes al presidente zapatero, sus secretarios o secretarias o el mismo?, es como cuando el presidente le dicta una carta a su secretaria ella escribe lo que el presidente le dicto y posterior a eso el presidente la revisa para ver si su escritura es la correcta, asi es con Dios, el escogio hombres y mujeres que emitieran su mensaje tal cual como el lo expreso en sus corazones, Dios siempre se disgusto con hombres que quisieron utilizar su nombre para decir cosas con als que el no estaba de acuerdo. este es un argumento logico
> 
> los empresarios no escriben las cartas ellos se las dictan a sus secretarias y estas las redactan al pie de la letra.
> 
> buen apunte


 
Sólo tendríamos que coger dos bíblias de distintas épocas y compararlas. ¿Dirían lo mismo? No estoy muy segura... los tiempos cambian...


----------



## srsh

the rock said:
			
		

> es como cuando el presidente le dicta una carta a su secretaria ella escribe lo que el presidente le dicto y posterior a eso el presidente la revisa para ver si su escritura es la correcta


 
¿y Dios ya revisó la biblia para ver si su escritura es correcta?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

srsh said:
			
		

> ¿y Dios ya revisó la biblia para ver si su escritura es correcta?


 
        
Me temo que no...


----------



## Mei

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Me temo que no...


 
Seguramente ya sabría si es correcta o no antes de que se escribiera, estamos hablando de Dios.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mei said:
			
		

> Seguramente ya sabría si es correcta o no antes de que se escribiera, estamos hablando de Dios.


 
Dios iluminó y guió a los apóstoles para escribirla... creo que no necesita revisarla puesto que Él puso las palabras en la pluma del escritor, el escritor no tuvo libre albedrío al escribirla.


----------



## the rock

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Dios iluminó y guió a los apóstoles para escribirla... creo que no necesita revisarla puesto que Él puso las palabras en la pluma del escritor, el escritor no tuvo libre albedrío al escribirla.



estoy de acuerdo, la palabra de Dios no solo fue escrita por apostoles, ademas escribieron profetas, escribas,  y reyes.


----------



## Carlston

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Dios iluminó y guió a los apóstoles para escribirla... creo que no necesita revisarla puesto que Él puso las palabras en la pluma del escritor, el escritor no tuvo libre albedrío al escribirla.


 
Si, pero no sería la primera vez que los humanos no hacemos caso a Dios!!
jejeej bromeaba


----------



## Mei

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Dios iluminó y guió a los apóstoles para escribirla... creo que no necesita revisarla puesto que Él puso las palabras en la pluma del escritor, el escritor no tuvo libre albedrío al escribirla.


 
¿Los apóstoles la escribieron? ¿A qué se dedicaban antes de conocer a Jesús? Por que supongo que no sabrían escribir, en aquella época sólo escribian los escribanos, ¿no? (por favor corregidme si me equivoco) ¿Aprendieron a escribir? Yo tenía entendido que lo que hacian los apostoles era hablar sobre Jesús y que más tarde se escribió (no ellos) lo que dijo.... ayayaya... lo veo un poco complicado....


----------



## the rock

srsh said:
			
		

> ¿y Dios ya revisó la biblia para ver si su escritura es correcta?



el estuvo atento a que ninguna persona cambiara sus palabras (es decir la palabra de Dios), creo que las personas deberian mirar mas bien la forma en que sus corazones cambian la interpretacion verdadera y justa de la palabra de Dios,todo lo que esta escrito alli por cuanto es palabra de Dios se cumplira. la palabra de Dios abarca todos los tiempo pasado, presente y futuro.

gracias.


----------



## Mei

the rock said:
			
		

> el estuvo atento a que ninguna persona cambiara sus palabras (es decir la palabra de Dios), creo que las personas deberian mirar mas bien la forma en que sus corazones cambian la interpretacion verdadera y justa de la palabra de Dios, la palabra de Dios no se actualiza ya que ella es viva y todo lo esta escrito alli por cuanto es palabra de Dios se cumplira.


 
Es decir, ¿lo que se escribió entonces es lo mismo que lo que puedo leer ahora?


----------



## the rock

Mei said:
			
		

> Sólo tendríamos que coger dos bíblias de distintas épocas y compararlas. ¿Dirían lo mismo? No estoy muy segura... los tiempos cambian...



si comparas la Biblia de traduccion y revision de casiodoro de reina y cipriano de valera de 1909 y la comparas a la traduccion de 1992 te daras cuanta que cambian palabras, es decir utilizan sinonimos que esten mas acordes a la epoca actual.

ejemplo cambian la palabra calcañar por tobillo, base del pie.

se utilizan sinonimos incluso existen Biblias de lenguaje actual, llamadas nueva traduccion internacional, la cual usa un lenguaje mas facil de entender, estos cambios ninguno afecta los principios doctrinales, ya que se usan sinonimos. para que los lectores les sea mas facil y ameno su estudio.


----------



## the rock

Mei said:
			
		

> Es decir, ¿lo que se escribió entonces es lo mismo que lo que puedo leer ahora?



si es lo mismo, ya que todos los años los teologos estudian los escritos originales y cada vez hacen traducciones mas sencillas para la lectura personal de las personas.


----------



## Mei

the rock said:
			
		

> si comparas la Biblia de traduccion y revision de casiodoro de reina y cipriano de valera de 1909 y la comparas a la traduccion de 1992 te daras cuanta que cambian palabras, es decir utilizan sinonimos que esten mas acordes a la epoca actual.
> 
> ejemplo cambian la palabra calcañar por tobillo, base del pie.
> 
> se utilizan sinonimos incluso existen Biblias de lenguaje actual, llamadas nueva traduccion internacional, la cual usa un lenguaje mas facil de entender, estos cambios ninguno afecta los principios doctrinales, ya que se usan sinonimos. para que los lectores les sea mas facil y ameno su estudio.


 
A partir de aquí, ¿no crees que es más fácil entender lo que a uno le interese? Yo creo que si.

Ahora mismo tengo pendiente de lectura la Biblia, no creo en ella ni en Dios (al menos de momento, nunca se sabe) pero creo que es una historia entretenida (después ya veremos si empiezo El Quijote, para mi ambos libros son de "lectura obligatoría" y ya que estamos se aceptan recomendaciones pero, mejor un día abrimos un nuevo "thread" para esto, ¿no?)  

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Mei

the rock said:
			
		

> si es lo mismo, ya que todos los años los teologos estudian los escritos originales y cada vez hacen traducciones mas sencillas para la lectura personal de las personas.


 
Claro, y como hemos comentado antes, Dios ya "se las arregla" para que no distorsionen su contenido, ¿verdad?


----------



## srsh

Mei said:
			
		

> Claro, y como hemos comentado antes, Dios ya "se las arregla" para que no distorsionen su contenido, ¿verdad?


 
En un post anterior se comentó que Dios nos deja cometer errores para nosotros mismos aprender de las consecuencias de los mismos, ¿será posible que permita a la humanidad tener errores al escribir la biblia para aprender de dichos errores?

Just wondering...


----------



## Laia

srsh said:
			
		

> En un post anterior se comentó que Dios nos deja cometer errores para nosotros mismos aprender de las consecuencias de los mismos, ¿será posible que permita a la humanidad tener errores al escribir la biblia para aprender de dichos errores?
> 
> Just wondering...


 
Cuando he dicho que si existe tiene un humor macabro... jajaja... además retorcido!  jeje (can't help saying it)


----------



## Laia

srsh said:
			
		

> Quiero aclarar que yo no estoy diciendo que Dios tenga intenciones macabras o algo por el estilo, son solo preguntas que vienen a mi mente.
> 
> Y creo que es muy delicado relacionar el no conocer la palabra de Dios con el hecho de ser ignorante, son cosas totalmente independientes.


 
Lo de ser macabro lo he dicho yo, no srsh.
Yo creo que ser ignorante facilita la creencia en Dios, todo lo contrario que opina the rock. Porque sencillamente, si no sabes nada, Dios es la explicación para todo.

saludos!


----------



## cuchuflete

If anyone has anything new to add, that *directly* addresses the thread topic, please feel free to post it.

Off topic comments will be removed.


----------



## cuchuflete

Estimados foreros,
Algunos de vosotros insistéis en tratar de convertir este hilo en una colección de opiniones sobre comportamiento sexual, trozos de autobiografía, y demás asuntos que no tratan del tema del hilo.

Os sugiero leer las reglas del foro antes de volver a teclear.
Gracias,
Cuchuflete
Moderador


----------

